# Berlusconi Shock : " M5S sarebbe un disastro per tutti noi "



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2015)

*Berlusconi Shock : " M5S sarebbe un disastro per tutti noi "*

" Sappiamo che il PD non arriverà mai più al 40% e con molta probabilità si andrà ad un ballottaggio con il movimento 5 stelle . Dobbiamo far di tutto , tutti uniti per far si che loro non vincano . Sarebbe un disastro " 

Cosi Berlusconi dal suo Fb lancia questo allarme , chiamando a raccolta tutte le altre forze politiche ad eccezione del M5S contro la " grande minaccia " .

Che ne pensate ? cosa farà cosi tanta paura ai partiti del movimento 5 stelle ? cosa avranno di cosi importante da nascondere per considerare dei ragazzi la " più grande minaccia politica degli ultimi 10 anni " .. 

cosa ci sarà di cosi importante da nascondere per radunare tutte le DX e le SX contro di loro ?


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

assolutamente d'accordo, sarebbe un disastro enorme per la comunita'. Disastro principalmente culturale e morale


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo, sarebbe un disastro enorme per la comunita'. Disastro principalmente culturale e morale



Concordo assolutamente. Addirittura peggiore (e ce ne vuole) dei porci che già ci governano.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2015)

Che stile  ... L itaGLIano non imparerà mai dai proprio errori ..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Berlusconi finalmente è sincero, sarebbe un disastro per tutti loro che ci hanno rovinato,
per l'Italia invece sarebbe la salvezza anche nel caso che i cinquestelle combinassero disastri immani, cosa a cui comunque non credo,
l'ipotesi più fondata credo che sarebbe una pulizia del marcio ormai incancrenito, difficile da ripulire anche per governi di centrodestra o centrosinistra ben disposti e qualche passo indietro delle lobby che ormai spadroneggiano in Italia, di contro probabilmente ci potrebbe essere un po di immobilismo in alcune scelte governative del M5S, obiettivamente bisogna riconoscere che un conto e protestare e un altro governare.


----------



## juventino (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo, sarebbe un disastro enorme per la comunita'. Disastro principalmente culturale e morale



Se il disastro andrà al governo allora dobbiamo ringraziare solo e soltanto i maiali che hanno governato questo paese durante la seconda repubblica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> assolutamente d'accordo, sarebbe un disastro enorme per la comunita'. Disastro principalmente culturale e morale



Capisco dubbi legati alla capacità di sostenere un vera politica economica o di relazioni internazionali (solo un fesso non li avrebbe), ma mi spieghi concretamente in cosa consisterebbe il disastro morale e culturale?



(anche perchè tutte le degradazioni morali e intellettuali i precedenti governi le hanno già ampiamente sperimentate tutte).


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Capisco dubbi legati alla capacità di sostenere un vera politica economica, ma mi spieghi concretamente in cosa consisterebbe il disastro morale e culturale?



ci provo. Intanto forse piu' che morale dovrei dire etico. Fino a questo momento non hanno ancora cominciato a rubare, ma e' solo questione di tempo. E' nella natura dell'uomo e - sopratutto - dell'Italiano. Prima o poi accadra' ma non mi stupiro' piu' di tanto. L'enorme degrado culturale ed etico e' invece sotto gli occhi di tutti. Il movimento 5s e' contro il progresso scientifico, non accetta l'autorita' di chi ha studiato, di chi fa ricerca, di chi dedica la sua vita alla scienza. Rifiuta la verita' oggettiva che creiamo attraverso il metodo scientifico basato sulla sperimentazione, che con orgoglio possiamo dire essere stato inventato da un grande Italiano, Galileo Galileo. Il movimento calpesta la scienza ogni qual volta parla di ricerca medica, o di complottismi vari (vaccini, scie chimiche). I due massimi esponenti del medioevo culturale, paraocchistico, credulone e beceramente squallido e ignorante sono Paola Taverna e Carlo Sibilia. Preferisco 200 anni berlusconismo a anche un solo giorno di governo di questi personaggi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ci provo. Intanto forse piu' che morale dovrei dire etico. Fino a questo momento non hanno ancora cominciato a rubare, ma e' solo questione di tempo. E' nella natura dell'uomo e - sopratutto - dell'Italiano. Prima o poi accadra' ma non mi stupiro' piu' di tanto. L'enorme degrado culturale ed etico e' invece sotto gli occhi di tutti. Il movimento 5s e' contro il progresso scientifico, non accetta l'autorita' di chi ha studiato, di chi fa ricerca, di chi dedica la sua vita alla scienza. Rifiuta la verita' oggettiva che creiamo attraverso il metodo scientifico basato sulla sperimentazione, che con orgoglio possiamo dire essere stato inventato da un grande Italiano, Galileo Galileo. Il movimento calpesta la scienza ogni qual volta parla di ricerca medica, o di complottismi vari (vaccini, scie chimiche). I due massimi esponenti del medioevo culturale, paraocchistico, credulone e beceramente squallido e ignorante sono Paola Taverna e Carlo Sibilia. Preferisco 200 anni berlusconismo a anche un solo giorno di governo di questi personaggi.


 [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] te lo dico da " amico " sono anni che scriviamo qui.. hai le idee molto confuse.. prova a farti un attimo di chiarezza su come opera il M5S io non voglio credere che una persona intelligente come te possa cadere in queste cose ..


----------



## admin (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ci provo. Intanto forse piu' che morale dovrei dire etico. Fino a questo momento non hanno ancora cominciato a rubare, ma e' solo questione di tempo. E' nella natura dell'uomo e - sopratutto - dell'Italiano. Prima o poi accadra' ma non mi stupiro' piu' di tanto. L'enorme degrado culturale ed etico e' invece sotto gli occhi di tutti. Il movimento 5s e' contro il progresso scientifico, non accetta l'autorita' di chi ha studiato, di chi fa ricerca, di chi dedica la sua vita alla scienza. Rifiuta la verita' oggettiva che creiamo attraverso il metodo scientifico basato sulla sperimentazione, che con orgoglio possiamo dire essere stato inventato da un grande Italiano, Galileo Galileo. Il movimento calpesta la scienza ogni qual volta parla di ricerca medica, o di complottismi vari (vaccini, scie chimiche). I due massimi esponenti del medioevo culturale, paraocchistico, credulone e beceramente squallido e ignorante sono Paola Taverna e Carlo Sibilia. Preferisco 200 anni berlusconismo a anche un solo giorno di governo di questi personaggi.




Sarebbe pura ignoranzocrazia. Un neologismo che ho coniato ora e che descrive perfettamente quella che sarebbe l'Italia cinquestelle.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ci provo. Intanto forse piu' che morale dovrei dire etico. Fino a questo momento non hanno ancora cominciato a rubare, ma e' solo questione di tempo. E' nella natura dell'uomo e - sopratutto - dell'Italiano. Prima o poi accadra' ma non mi stupiro' piu' di tanto. L'enorme degrado culturale ed etico e' invece sotto gli occhi di tutti. Il movimento 5s e' contro il progresso scientifico, non accetta l'autorita' di chi ha studiato, di chi fa ricerca, di chi dedica la sua vita alla scienza. Rifiuta la verita' oggettiva che creiamo attraverso il metodo scientifico basato sulla sperimentazione, che con orgoglio possiamo dire essere stato inventato da un grande Italiano, Galileo Galileo. Il movimento calpesta la scienza ogni qual volta parla di ricerca medica, o di complottismi vari (vaccini, scie chimiche). I due massimi esponenti del medioevo culturale, paraocchistico, credulone e beceramente squallido e ignorante sono Paola Taverna e Carlo Sibilia. Preferisco 200 anni berlusconismo a anche un solo giorno di governo di questi personaggi.



Bah, sulla questione scientifica non mi ero mai accorto che il M5S in realtà sono talebani in incognito... presumo tu sia più informato di me.

Sulla questione onestà fai un discorso molto ingenuo,
io prima ho scritto che PD LEGA e PDL anche volendo non riuscirebbero a moralizzare i propri governi, il fatto è semplice dopo anni di connivenze con intrallazzatori e mafiosi non potrebbero smarcarsi, sono tutti più che ricattabili, l'unica cosa possibile sarebbe azzerare completamente il loro apparato dirigente, non basterebbe sostituire i leader.
Ovvio che c'è il rischio che anche quelli del M5S alla fine possano essere corrotti, ma inizierebbero da zero, ci vuole tempo prima di "perfezionare" certi meccanismi, il solo modo di scongiurare queste derive è appunto l'alternanza democratica che garantirebbe appunto il M5S.


----------



## AntaniPioco (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ci provo. Intanto forse piu' che morale dovrei dire etico. Fino a questo momento non hanno ancora cominciato a rubare, ma e' solo questione di tempo. E' nella natura dell'uomo e - sopratutto - dell'Italiano. Prima o poi accadra' ma non mi stupiro' piu' di tanto. L'enorme degrado culturale ed etico e' invece sotto gli occhi di tutti. Il movimento 5s e' contro il progresso scientifico, non accetta l'autorita' di chi ha studiato, di chi fa ricerca, di chi dedica la sua vita alla scienza. Rifiuta la verita' oggettiva che creiamo attraverso il metodo scientifico basato sulla sperimentazione, che con orgoglio possiamo dire essere stato inventato da un grande Italiano, Galileo Galileo. Il movimento calpesta la scienza ogni qual volta parla di ricerca medica, o di complottismi vari (vaccini, scie chimiche). I due massimi esponenti del medioevo culturale, paraocchistico, credulone e beceramente squallido e ignorante sono Paola Taverna e Carlo Sibilia. Preferisco 200 anni berlusconismo a anche un solo giorno di governo di questi personaggi.



quoto tutto, inoltre ricalcano sempre posizioni ridicolmente buoniste e politicamente corrette, con discorsi alla camera dove i terroristi sono delle povere persone con cui dialogare. E mi raccomando, i matrimoni gay sono la più grande priorità del mondo.
E se grillo dice che l'immigrazione va controllata, poi in parlamento tutti a votare col pd, evviva

Berlusconi sui 5 stelle ha sta-ragione


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

tra l'altro, che cos'e' il m5s? per ora e' un contenitore informe e senza identita'. Fascisti che convivono con cattolici, ex democristiani.. ex militanti di sinistra, ex PCI, forzisti e berluschini pentiti. Fanno paura, ma sul serio. Il loro veicolo e' internet, dove niente puo' essere dimostrato e dove una finta notizia (i.e. i vaccini fanno male) raggiunge risonanza pazzesca, con lavaggio del cervello annesso di migliaia di ignoranti. Perche' fondamentalmente gli Italiani sono un popolo ignorante, solo che adesso con internet fanno massa critica. Lasciamo perdere il discorso onesta', ripeto e' nell'indole umana e principalmente italiana. Per esempio danno molta importanza al discorso che restituiscono i soldi dello stipendio di parlamentare, poi uno di loro lascia il movimento ed entra nel gruppo misto e si intasca tutto. Quelli sono dei rinnegati? non sono piu' parte del movimento sulla carta, ma moralmente? Ripeto, a me fanno paura. Poi ho tutto un discorso legato alla mia storia personale e professionale, ho fatto ricerca medica e sinceramente alcune argomentazioni non posso accettarle. Ribadisco, preferisco altri 200 anni di Berlusconi che vedere questi qui al parlamento.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> quoto tutto, inoltre ricalcano sempre posizioni ridicolmente buoniste e politicamente corrette, con discorsi alla camera dove con i terroristi sono delle povere persone con cui dialogare e le moschee sono un simbolo di tolleranza. E mi raccomando, i matrimoni gay sono la più grande priorità del mondo.
> *E se grillo dice che l'immigrazione va controllata, poi in parlamento tutti a votare col pd, evviva*
> 
> Berlusconi sui 5 stelle ha sta-ragione



MI sembri fuori tema, Berlusconi dice che il M5S potrebbe andare al ballottaggio, e in quel caso è meglio votare PD, chiaro segno che dell'immigrazione non gliene potrebbe fregar di meno (come ampiamente dimostrato nei suoi 10 anni di governo), sa solo che il sistema corrotto PD/PDL salterebbe,* la verità è che si venderebbe anche ai comunisti* piuttosto di vedere al comando una forza politica liberale ma che sostiene la legalità.
Ragazzi qui siamo di fronte a un partito talmente comunista e pro immigrazione che in europa si è alleata con una forza di destra nazionale, io credo che se qualcuno possa aver dei dubbi siano proprio i sinistrorsi convinti.


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] te lo dico da " amico " sono anni che scriviamo qui.. hai le idee molto confuse.. prova a farti un attimo di chiarezza su come opera il M5S io non voglio credere che una persona intelligente come te possa cadere in queste cose ..



il m5s e' contro la ricerca sugli animali? SI. Per me solo con questo hanno chiuso. Mi dispiace, ma a me basta questo. Potremmo anche parlare delle teorie di macroeconomia di Paola Taverna, ex segretaria in un centro analisi e diplomata perito aziendale, ma sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa. Il movimento e' fatto di uomini e donne, e io vedo sibilia, taverna e lo stesso di battista (lo preferisco molto meglio versione figlio di papa' e viaggiatore solitario con video diario giornaliero), e questa e' la gente dietro a cui i seguaci del m5s vanno dietro


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> tra l'altro, che cos'e' il m5s? per ora *e' un contenitore informe e senza identita'. Fascisti che convivono con cattolici, ex democristiani.. ex militanti di sinistra, ex PCI, forzisti e berluschini pentiti*. *Fanno paura,* ma sul serio. Il loro veicolo e' internet, dove niente puo' essere dimostrato e dove una finta notizia (i.e. i vaccini fanno male) raggiunge risonanza pazzesca, con lavaggio del cervello annesso di migliaia di ignoranti. Perche' fondamentalmente gli Italiani sono un popolo ignorante, solo che adesso con internet fanno massa critica. Lasciamo perdere il discorso onesta', ripeto e' nell'indole umana e principalmente italiana. Per esempio danno molta importanza al discorso che restituiscono i soldi dello stipendio di parlamentare, poi uno di loro lascia il movimento ed entra nel gruppo misto e si intasca tutto. Quelli sono dei rinnegati? non sono piu' parte del movimento sulla carta, ma moralmente? Ripeto, a me fanno paura. Poi ho tutto un discorso legato alla mia storia personale e professionale, ho fatto ricerca medica e sinceramente alcune argomentazioni non posso accettarle. Ribadisco, preferisco altri 200 anni di Berlusconi che vedere questi qui al parlamento.



Si è proprio tutto questo, la gente migliore, quello schifati dalla situazione hanno deciso di privilegiare la pulizia all'idelogia di partenza,
e si fanno proprio paura... ma tanta tanta


----------



## Efferosso (30 Novembre 2015)

Certo che, ogni santa volta, sempre le stesse barricate eh


----------



## neversayconte (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il m5s e' contro la ricerca sugli animali? SI. Per me solo con questo hanno chiuso. Mi dispiace, ma a me basta questo. Potremmo anche parlare delle teorie di* macroeconomia di Paola Taverna, ex segretaria in un centro analisi e diplomata perito aziendale, *ma sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa. Il movimento e' fatto di uomini e donne, e io vedo sibilia, taverna e lo stesso di battista (lo preferisco molto meglio versione figlio di papa' e viaggiatore solitario con video diario giornaliero), e questa e' la gente dietro a cui i seguaci del m5s vanno dietro



invece Berlusconi ha portato in parlamento tutta gente competente? LOL. 
Quelle che non poteva mandare dentro a Roma, le ha messe in Regione


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Comunque di fronte a certe dichiarazioni direi che chiunque abbia un minimo di raziocinio non possa aver dubbi,
Berlusconi ha ampiamente dimostrato di non aver alcun interesse per il bene dell'Italia,
ci indica che per i suoi interessi Renzi e il PD sarebbero il male minore,
quindi è evidente che per l'Italia il M5S sarebbe la cosa migliore.

elementare Watson, elementare...


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> invece Berlusconi ha portato in parlamento tutta gente competente? LOL.
> Quelle che non poteva mandare dentro a Roma, le ha messe in Regione



non ho mai votato Berlusconi, non capisco il tuo commento


----------



## Efferosso (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> non ho mai votato Berlusconi, non capisco il tuo commento



E' il commento tipo della politica degli ultimi 30 e passa anni.
Se stai criticando X vuol dire che sei pro Y e Z.
Son trent'anni che è così, e andrà avanti così anche "il nuovo che avanza"


----------



## Efferosso (30 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Comunque di fronte a certe dichiarazioni direi che chiunque abbia un minimo di raziocinio non possa aver dubbi,
> Berlusconi ha ampiamente dimostrato di non aver alcun interesse per il bene dell'Italia,
> ci indica che per i suoi interessi Renzi e il PD sarebbero il male minore,
> quindi è evidente che per l'Italia il M5S sarebbe la cosa migliore.
> ...



Esattamente, come sopra.
Ormai uno un suo pensiero non può averlo. Se non sei rosso, sei giallo.
Poi però non venite per favore a parlare di ventata di gran novità, di onestà intellettuale etc etc etc con lo smoking bianco.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2015)

Ecco spiegato il famoso 40% del PD .. e non mi meraviglierei che veramente tutta la politica italiana si coalizzi contro il M5S ... probabilmente l'onestà fa paura .. probabilmente 30 anni di mafie e malapolitica non vi sono bastati .

non so che pensare , mi parli di " il m5s e' contro la ricerca sugli animali? SI. Per me solo con questo hanno chiuso " quando PD e PDL sono comandati da camorra e mafia e solo per questo anche loro dovrebbero aver chiuso con te e milioni di elettori da anni.. e invece no .

*questa inutile ricerca del " capello " che si ha contro il movimento se fosse stata applicata a tutti i partiti negli ultimi 30 anni oggi avremmo un italia completamente diversa .*

l'unica cosa che mi rincuora è che gli haters del M5S sono sempre meno e forse ci aspetta un italia migliore di quella lasciata dai nostri genitori..

basta guardare questo forum ..

1% vota lega 
1% vota berlusconi
10%vota PD
10% critica tutto e tutti
il resto grazie a dio sta con il movimento 

forse ho ancora fiducia nei giovani..


----------



## Efferosso (30 Novembre 2015)

Il capello.


Va beh, dai, fate prima a non aprire neanche delle discussioni chiedendo cosa se ne pensa (oltretutto non rispondendo), quando poi c'è la caccia alle streghe degli haters del movimento e si cerca il "capello" 

Che senso ha? Tanto qualsiasi cosa non sia pro movimento viene bollata come berlusconismo/renzismo/ignoranza/malafede/mafia.

Non è così? 


Edit: ah per inciso, poi magari il movimento prenderà l'80% dei voti, ma lollo, io ci andrei piano con le sparate, che nel corso degli anni non sarebbe la certo la prima eh.


----------



## Super_Lollo (30 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il capello.
> 
> 
> Va beh, dai, fate prima a non aprire neanche delle discussioni chiedendo cosa se ne pensa, quando poi c'è la caccia alle streghe degli haters del movimento e si cerca il "capello"



beh siamo su un Forum che dobbiamo fare ?? haha è ovvio che si aprono thread per discutere  

Comunque a parte gli scherzi , io trovo veramente sterili le critiche al movimento ( tra l'altro sempre dei soliti 2o 3 ) che non si è ancora capito cosa poi votano .

anzi , ne approfitto per chiedertelo : 

ok prendiamo per buono il vostro ragionamento , non votiamo il M5S che alternativa mi proponete ? 
a Roma dove la situazione è di un degrado allucinante chi proponete per risolvere ?

non rispondetemi " il nuovo duce " perchè sappiamo benissimo che non è possibile.. datemi una risposta CONCRETA .


----------



## Efferosso (30 Novembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> beh siamo su un Forum che dobbiamo fare ?? haha è ovvio che si aprono thread per discutere
> 
> Comunque a parte gli scherzi , io trovo veramente sterili le critiche al movimento ( tra l'altro sempre dei soliti 2o 3 ) che non si è ancora capito cosa poi votano .
> 
> ...



No, scusa. Scusa. Scusa. Sterili proprio no. Il Movimento 5 stelle non ha UN SOLO PUNTO in programma sulla politica fiscale. Scusa, critiche sterili proprio no. Sei pure imprenditore, quanto ti porta via la tua bella Ires+Irap+Irpef+Addizionali? Ti sembra na robetta trascurabile? 
Io non lo dico cosa voto, non perché me ne vergogni (anzi), ma perché già in precedenza sono venuti fuori dei commenti che definire sterili (ma stavolta veramente) è dire poco, legati ad un "nome", ad un "partito", che in realtà non vuol dire niente. Il movimento ha dimostrato una cosa, in Italia, e di questo bisogna dargli merito: bastano un blog e un pulmino per convogliare milioni di voti. E questo deve dare la responsabilità di dire "ESISTE UNA ALTERNATIVA" Sempre. Ma SEMPRE. perché dall'oggi al domani chiunque può prendere il 20% dei voti. Non esiste più il discorso del "eh ma se non voti movimento sei un cialtrone, devi votare per forza PD / PDL se no è un voto buttato". Eppure, nonostante la realtà dimostri questo, è più semplice andare avanti con questo ragionamento da politico degli anni 90, piuttosto che fare quella autocritica GIUSTA.

Io potrei venire qui a dire "Voto Ronaldinho" e vi potrei mostrare un programma migliore dei 5 stelle, ma voi non stareste qui a guardarlo. Stareste qui a dire "Ma chi, quel dentone del piffero? LOL" oppure "Ma ti rendi conto? Prenderà lo 0,5%" che sono commenti sempliemente insensati, considerando che un comico con un pulmino e un blog ha raccattato 8 milioni di voti dal niente.


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

scusami lollo ma l'onesta' a me non basta, se sei ignorante (non tu ovviamente eh) e hai i paraocchi. Credere a teorie complottiste tipo scie chimiche o andare contro alla ricerca medica quando si ha (forse) un diploma o peggio la terza media e' desolante. E molti di questi sono gia' in parlamento. Se il movimento avesse un comitato scientifico interno degno di questo nome e non permettesse agli ignoranti di parlare di temi sui quali non hanno alcuna competenza, forse potrebbero provare a convincermi a votarli. E io picchio duro sul discorso scienze e tecnologie perche' ho passato una vita a studiare, e non scoperchio nemmeno altri temi caldi come diritti umani ecc (ad esempio la posizione di grillo sull'immigrazione) perche' ci si fa ancora piu male


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (30 Novembre 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Concordo assolutamente. Addirittura peggiore (e ce ne vuole) dei porci che già ci governano.


Meglio Renzi o un ritorno di fiamma di Berlusconi?


----------



## neversayconte (30 Novembre 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Meglio Renzi o un ritorno di fiamma di Berlusconi?



Perchè non tutt'e due una contemporanea? Una poltrona per due, come nei film.


----------



## Louis Gara (30 Novembre 2015)

Veramente il richiamo era alle forze di destra, l'ha specificato. Non al PD


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Veramente il richiamo era alle forze di destra, l'ha specificato. Non al PD



Se è vero bisogna ricordargli che l'Italia è ancora di destra, e se questa è così frammentata oltrechè impresentabile sui mercati è tutta colpa sua


----------



## Milanforever26 (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> *il m5s e' contro la ricerca sugli animali? SI. Per me solo con questo hanno chiuso*.



Quindi secondo te, nel 2015, la vivisezione e la tortura sugli animali è ancora tollerabile?...Mi sa che ora capisco perché voti PD....


----------



## Stex (30 Novembre 2015)

l'importante è che il pd scompaia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> il m5s e' contro la ricerca sugli animali? SI. Per me solo con questo hanno chiuso.





Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te, nel 2015, la vivisezione e la tortura sugli animali è ancora tollerabile?...Mi sa che ora capisco perché voti PD....



Direi che essere estremisti non ha senso,
di sicuro non tutta la sperimentazione sugli animali è inutile, anzi in alcuni casi è indispensabile
ma di sicuro in passato è stata fatta sperimentazione e vivisezione superflua.

I M5S di sicuro non la vieterebbe, solo la regolamenterebbe secondo logica e non dietro la solita spinta delle lobby interessate.
tra l'altro non capisco questi timori, i cinquestelle sono liberali su tutti i temi etici, credo che al massimo si possano attirare le ire dei cattolici fondamentalisti.


----------



## vota DC (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> Potremmo anche parlare delle teorie di macroeconomia di Paola Taverna, ex segretaria in un centro analisi e diplomata perito aziendale, ma sarebbe come sparare sulla croce rossa.



La Taverna fa solo quello che dice Casaleggio. Poletti al contrario è l'uomo delle cooperative che decide anche andando contro il parere di Renzi ed è ministro del lavoro, perito agrario non ha mai lavorato come tale, anzi non ha mai lavorato in generale.

Casaleggio è manovrato dagli USA. E' palese ed è per questo che Berlusconi ha tanto astio verso il M5S. L'idolo di Berlusconi è Craxi che per aver consegnato un ebreo in carrozzella ai terroristi palestinesi (all'epoca alleati dei sovietici) fu fatto fuori dagli USA.....e lo stesso Berlusconi ha avuto screzi con gli USA. Il PD ha l'elettorato di nostalgici dell'URSS e la classe politica per metà collusa e l'altra metà fatta da europei che non vedono l'ora di fare le scarpe agli USA con la fantomatica Europa (eh già il terzo polo guidato dalla Germania.....sappiamo nel 1945 come è finito)....in generale gli USA hanno zero considerazione della classe politica piddina, ad esempio Prodi neanche ha mai visto Bush, gli altri segretari hanno dovuto stalkerare il presidente USA di turno sennò quello figuriamoci se si degnava di riceverli.

Ormai le opzioni sono ovvie:
Berlusconi-Salvini e affini = Russia
M5S = USA
PD = pseudofazione europea (Germania lancia il sasso e poi nasconde la mano, non ha voglia di ripetere una guerra mondiale)


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te, nel 2015, la vivisezione e la tortura sugli animali è ancora tollerabile?...Mi sa che ora capisco perché voti PD....



ti rispondo a punti. 

1) Mai votato PD
2) la vivisezione non esiste
3) la ricerca sugli animali serve a far stare bene e in salute le persone a te care in famiglia e non solo.

Ti chiederei cortesemente di non quotarmi piu' sull'argomento perche' con te non ho niente da condividere su questo forum. Grazie.


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Direi che essere estremisti non ha senso,
> di sicuro non tutta la sperimentazione sugli animali è inutile, anzi in alcuni casi è indispensabile
> ma di sicuro in passato è stata fatta sperimentazione e vivisezione superflua.
> 
> ...



sulle posizioni del movimento in tema di ricerca biomedica vedo che purtroppo sei male informato. Esiste una direttiva comunitaria in tema di sperimentazione animale che tiene in considerazione tutti i punti di vista, anche etici, e in Italia e' stata recepita tardi e male. Non c'e' bisogno di ulteriori leggi ne' di un intervento del movimento dall'alto dei loro luminari che possegono terze medie, diplomi da perito o triennali in biotecnologie prese chissa come. Il disegno di legge M5s sulla ricerca inasprisce i vincoli della direttiva ponendoci in condizione di infrazione (ed esponendoci ad eventuali multe) e ci fara' perdere competitivita' e posti di lavoro nel settore biotecnologico.


----------



## Efferosso (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sulle posizioni del movimento in tema di ricerca biomedica vedo che purtroppo sei male informato. Esiste una direttiva comunitaria in tema di sperimentazione animale che tiene in considerazione tutti i punti di vista, anche etici, e in Italia e' stata recepita tardi e male. Non c'e' bisogno di ulteriori leggi ne' di un intervento del movimento dall'alto dei loro luminari che possegono terze medie, diplomi da perito o triennali in biotecnologie prese chissa come. Il disegno di legge M5s sulla ricerca inasprisce i vincoli della direttiva ponendoci in condizione di infrazione (ed esponendoci ad eventuali multe) e ci fara' perdere competitivita' e posti di lavoro nel settore biotecnologico.



Eddai, dillo che sei un tesserato pd/pdl e/o stipendiato da una multinazionale che fa sicuramente da base per una delle lobby dei potenti.
A noi puoi dirlo


----------



## Marilson (30 Novembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Eddai, dillo che sei un tesserato pd/pdl e/o stipendiato da una multinazionale che fa sicuramente da base per una delle lobby dei potenti.
> A noi puoi dirlo



tutto vero


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2015)

Ah beh invece lui di degrado in Italia non ne ha mai portato, no no.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi secondo te, nel 2015, la vivisezione e la tortura sugli animali è ancora tollerabile?...Mi sa che ora capisco perché voti PD....



La vivisezione è illegale in Italia da vent'anni almeno. Non si pratica. Ripetuto per la trecentocinquantesima volta.


----------



## Hammer (30 Novembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sulle posizioni del movimento in tema di ricerca biomedica vedo che purtroppo sei male informato. Esiste una direttiva comunitaria in tema di sperimentazione animale che tiene in considerazione tutti i punti di vista, anche etici, e in Italia e' stata recepita tardi e male. Non c'e' bisogno di ulteriori leggi ne' di un intervento del movimento dall'alto dei loro luminari che possegono terze medie, diplomi da perito o triennali in biotecnologie prese chissa come. Il disegno di legge M5s sulla ricerca inasprisce i vincoli della direttiva ponendoci in condizione di infrazione (ed esponendoci ad eventuali multe) e ci fara' perdere competitivita' e posti di lavoro nel settore biotecnologico.



Ottimo commento, mi dispiace solo che sia troppo informato e ragionato (sic) perché possa essere capito da tutti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> La vivisezione è illegale in Italia da vent'anni almeno. Non si pratica. Ripetuto per la trecentocinquantesima volta.



Ho scritto anche tortura sugli animali mi pare no?..poi se per voi un animale da laboratorio che vive in gabbia tutta la vita solo per essere usato come banco prova per gli esperimenti non è da considerare torturato allo buon per voi..
La vivisezione è illegale da vent'anni ma green hill ha chiuso 3 anni fa e solo per il gran chiasso mediatico creato sennò starebbero ancora operando..
Io sono contrario ad ogni sperimentazione sugli animali (spesso eseguita per fini nobilissimi come la realizzazione di cosmetici o profumi), non me ne frega nulla della posizione di eminenze illuminate in materia, per me la vita ha valore assoluto, non solo quella umana.

M5S? Mai votato e forse mai lo voterò perché sono troppo lontani da me su moltissimi aspetti, non ultimo proprio la loro abitudine a dare voce a tutte le scemate che circolano sul web, inoltre sono zeppi di belle anime sognatrici che però non vivono nella realtà e questo è molto pericoloso..ma di certo Berlusca non teme il movimento perché retrogrado o qualunquista bensì solo perché la politica in italia serve solo perché alcune persone possano fare i loro porci comodi, un po' di aria fresca fa molta paura a questi farabutti.


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sulle posizioni del movimento in tema di ricerca biomedica vedo che purtroppo sei male informato. Esiste una direttiva comunitaria in tema di sperimentazione animale che tiene in considerazione tutti i punti di vista, anche etici, e in Italia e' stata recepita tardi e male. Non c'e' bisogno di ulteriori leggi ne' di un intervento del movimento dall'alto dei loro luminari che possegono terze medie, diplomi da perito o triennali in biotecnologie prese chissa come. Il disegno di legge M5s sulla ricerca inasprisce i vincoli della direttiva ponendoci in condizione di infrazione (ed esponendoci ad eventuali multe) e ci fara' perdere competitivita' e posti di lavoro nel settore biotecnologico.



Il fatto che il tema nello specifico sia per te di primaria importanza lo posso anche capire, ma forse bisogna pensare che altri 60.000.000 di persone hanno diverse necessità/interessi primari ben diversi dai tuoi. 
tradotto: comprendo che è normale screditare qualcuno che potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) andare a colpire i tuoi interessi, di contro direi che il tema per cui screditi, è una goccia dell'oceano di problematiche di un paese.

Senza contare che, comunque, la tua è un ipotesi basata su dichiarazioni, ben diverso da quello che potrebbe essere poi nella pratica


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il tema nello specifico sia per te di primaria importanza lo posso anche capire, ma forse bisogna pensare che altri 60.000.000 di persone hanno diverse necessità/interessi primari ben diversi dai tuoi.
> tradotto: comprendo che è normale screditare qualcuno che potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) andare a colpire i tuoi interessi, di contro direi che il tema per cui screditi, è una goccia dell'oceano di problematiche di un paese.
> 
> Senza contare che, comunque, la tua è un ipotesi basata su dichiarazioni, ben diverso da quello che potrebbe essere poi nella pratica



In questo caso mi sento di dare ragione a [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION], *magari tutti gli elettori votassero in base ai propri interessi*...
sicuramente non saremmo così conciati


----------



## Marilson (1 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il tema nello specifico sia per te di primaria importanza lo posso anche capire, ma forse bisogna pensare che altri 60.000.000 di persone hanno diverse necessità/interessi primari ben diversi dai tuoi.
> tradotto: comprendo che è normale screditare qualcuno che potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) andare a colpire i tuoi interessi, di contro direi che il tema per cui screditi, è una goccia dell'oceano di problematiche di un paese.
> 
> Senza contare che, comunque, la tua è un ipotesi basata su dichiarazioni, ben diverso da quello che potrebbe essere poi nella pratica



ho la mia opinione, e ribadisco che non scendo a patti o neanche mi abbasso a dialogare con chi contesta la scienza. Metto sullo stesso livello chi e' contro la ricerca biomedica con chi nega l'evoluzionismo o il fatto che siamo andati sulla luna. Io - semplicemente - non parlo con gli ignoranti. Poi ognuno e' libero di votare chi vuole e di vivere nel paese dove merita di vivere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *magari tutti gli elettori votassero in base ai propri interessi*...



Secondo me invece siamo conciati così proprio perché la gente ha sempre e solo votato guardando al proprio interesse e pensando che tizio invece di caio gli avrebbe procurato un qualche vantaggio..
Basta ad esempio vedere le barricate di categorie tipo gli insegnanti ogni volta che qualcuno prova a mettere mano al sistema scolastico italiano (uno dei peggiori al mondo)


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Il fatto che il tema nello specifico sia per te di primaria importanza lo posso anche capire, ma forse bisogna pensare che altri 60.000.000 di persone hanno diverse necessità/interessi primari ben diversi dai tuoi.
> tradotto: comprendo che è normale screditare qualcuno che potrebbe (condizionale d'obbligo) andare a colpire i tuoi interessi, di contro direi che il tema per cui screditi, è una goccia dell'oceano di problematiche di un paese.
> 
> Senza contare che, comunque, la tua è un ipotesi basata su dichiarazioni, ben diverso da quello che potrebbe essere poi nella pratica



Booooom .. clap clap clap


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Veramente il richiamo era alle forze di destra, l'ha specificato. Non al PD



che poi è la stessa cosa


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

Quindi, cerco di fare un riassunto delle "posizioni" emerse qua e in generale, per capire se ho capito bene.

- La ricerca scientifica sugli animali è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", o comunque non di interesse comune 
- La politica estera è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare" o comunque non perseguibile da un governo
- La politica fiscale è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", una "noia", un "che barba sempre le stesse cose"
- La politica macroeconomica è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", una "noia", un "che barba sempre le stesse cose"
- Il movimento cinque stelle rappresenta un nuovo modo di fare politica.
- Se si può muovere una critica di carattere x al movimento, di certo se ne possono muovere 2x a qualsiasi altro partito. Quindi meglio votare cinque stelle.
- Internet è la via. Tutti si possono informare, tutti possono finalmente sapere.
- I media tradizionali sono distorti dalle lobbies dei potenti.
- I vecchi politici sono servi delle lobbies dei potenti.
- I vecchi politici stanno intralciando i cinque stelle, diffamandoli, perché se salissero loro al potere sarebbero coloro i quali riporterebbero l'onestà in Italia, e smaschererebbero questi corrotti.


Ho detto bene? Chiedo agli esponenti grillini.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quindi, cerco di fare un riassunto delle "posizioni" emerse qua e in generale, per capire se ho capito bene.
> 
> -* La ricerca scientifica* sugli animali è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", o comunque non di interesse comune
> - *La politica estera* è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare" o comunque non perseguibile da un governo
> ...



Hai toccato argomenti molto interessanti, per favore mi faresti il punto sulle politiche ventennali e i risultati del centrodestra e del centrosinistra su queste tematiche?
a me risulta il nulla assoluto 

capisco che Berlusconi era tutto impegnato a farsi le sue leggi ad personam e il PD a salvare i conti delle banche, però qualcosa si sarebbe potuto vedere...


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2015)

Io sono stato chiaro, ho pure chiarito che comprendo tale reazione se ci si trova in disaccordo con un partito rispetto ad un tema a cui la propria vita è legata direttamente e per il quale si hanno apparentemente visioni diverse.

Quello che volevo dire è che bisognerebbe scremare l'interesse personale da quello che è il complesso mentre si fa un analisi di questo tipo, non esisterà nessuno mai che soddisfi al 100% le necessità di ognuno di noi infatti. 
Se poi, si giunge a ritenere che una moltitudine di tematiche siano diverse dal proprio orientamento, allora indubbiamente è giusto e normale criticare.

C'è da dire che magari ci si pone il dubbio che le idee su una tematica siano opposte basandosi su qualche dichiarazione, mentre poi in una eventuale pratica potrebbe tranquillamente non essere cosi.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quindi, cerco di fare un riassunto delle "posizioni" emerse qua e in generale, per capire se ho capito bene.
> 
> - La ricerca scientifica sugli animali è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", o comunque non di interesse comune
> - La politica estera è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare" o comunque non perseguibile da un governo
> ...



Grillo c'entra sempre meno con il movimento , abbiamo anche tolto il nome dal simbolo quindi per cortesia non chiamarci Grillini . 

detto questo è ovvio che le nostre posizioni sono entrambe inamovibili quindi siccome ti rispetto come utente e condivido sempre quello che scrivi in tutti gli altri campi , facciamo che non parliamo di politica e basta


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quindi, cerco di fare un riassunto delle "posizioni" emerse qua e in generale, per capire se ho capito bene.
> 
> - La ricerca scientifica sugli animali è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", o comunque non di interesse comune
> - La politica estera è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare" o comunque non perseguibile da un governo
> ...



per come la vedo io, nelle cose ci vuole buon senso, non rispondo quindi a questa provocazione in cui c'è solo un estremizzare e mettere a ridicolo delle cose.


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> per come la vedo io, nelle cose ci vuole buon senso, non rispondo quindi a questa provocazione in cui c'è solo un estremizzare e mettere a ridicolo delle cose.



Suonerà come una provocazione, ma non lo vuole essere.
E' solo un riporto di tanti, tanti, tanti post scritti da molti utenti qui dentro.
La mia quindi è una domanda sincera. Anche perché in praticamente tutti i discorsi politici nati sul forum le risposte ciclicamente sono queste, quindi a maggior ragione, non si tratta di una provocazione.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Suonerà come una provocazione, ma non lo vuole essere.
> E' solo un riporto di tanti, tanti, tanti post scritti da molti utenti qui dentro.
> La mia quindi è una domanda sincera.



Per favore mi rispondi? è indispensabile fare un analisi di ciò che è stato sin qui realizzato per valutare le controproposte M5S
sarebbe interessante che qualcuno valuti successi e insuccessi dei precedenti governi,
soprattutto i primi perchè ovviamente gli insuccessi fanno più notizia.


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Hai toccato argomenti molto interessanti, per favore mi faresti il punto sulle politiche ventennali e i risultati del centrodestra e del centrosinistra su queste tematiche?
> a me risulta il nulla assoluto
> 
> capisco che Berlusconi era tutto impegnato a farsi le sue leggi ad personam e il PD a salvare i conti delle banche, però qualcosa si sarebbe potuto vedere...



Mi autoquoto:

"- Il movimento cinque stelle rappresenta un nuovo modo di fare politica."
"- Se si può muovere una critica di carattere x al movimento, di certo se ne possono muovere 2x a qualsiasi altro partito. Quindi meglio votare cinque stelle."


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Per favore mi rispondi?



In pratica sei tu che hai risposto a me


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Grillo c'entra sempre meno con il movimento , abbiamo anche tolto il nome dal simbolo quindi per cortesia non chiamarci Grillini .
> 
> detto questo è ovvio che le nostre posizioni sono entrambe inamovibili quindi siccome ti rispetto come utente e condivido sempre quello che scrivi in tutti gli altri campi , facciamo che non parliamo di politica e basta



Ot: Grillo continua ad essere proprietario del simbolo e del canale di comunicazione del movimento, non penso sia inappropriato chiamarvi grillini. Anche perché mica è una offesa credo.


----------



## cris (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quindi, cerco di fare un riassunto delle "posizioni" emerse qua e in generale, per capire se ho capito bene.
> 
> - La ricerca scientifica sugli animali è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", o comunque non di interesse comune Falso che non sia di interesse comune. Il fatto che sia una goccia di un mare, non penso sia un affermazione esagerata.
> - La politica estera è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare" o comunque non perseguibile da un governo Falso
> ...



Risposte nel quote.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> In pratica sei tu che hai risposto a me



Io ho scritto più volte che il M5S è indispensabile per combattere l'immobilismo politico dei due poli tradizionali, io in effetti negli ultimi vent'anni non ho visto uno straccio di riforma tranne quelle penalizzanti sul job Act e sulle pensioni indispensabili per sanare i buchi di bilancio, come si possono valutare le riforme proposte dai grillini si prima non si fà un bilancio del passato?


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

cris ha scritto:


> Risposte nel quote.



Ok, è bello vedere che qualcuno di aperto al dialogo ci sia.
Ricerca: Io non sono minimamente un esperto in materia, sono assolutamente ignorante. Sarebbe da capire quale siano le portate di questo punto settore. Per dire, io a sensazione mi sento di dire che la stragrande maggior parte dei medicinali che prendiamo tutti siano testati sugli animali (ma è una sensazione mia, ripeto), quindi personalmente credo che la portata di questo genere di cose sia molto ampio. Io mi posso fidare di un esponente informato sulla materia, come [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION], più in là non sono in grado di andare con le mie conoscenze.
Esteri/Fisco/Macroeconomia: oh, eppure queste sono le risposte tipo che ricevo su questo forum ogni volta che apro la questione (oppure c'è la risposta standard di Tifoso Evorutto come si può vedere sopra). Se, come dici, non si tratta di una goccia nel mare o di una cosa da poco, parliamone: però è difficile considerando il programma del movimento, che, per dire, dal punto di vista fiscale è inesistente (attenzione, non è una provocazione né una iperbole. E' un fatto).
Media: se i media tradizionali sono manipolabili, non è forse molto peggio internet, dove non solo i "potenti" possono manipolare le informazioni, ma, anzi, praticamente chiunque può farlo?


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Io ho scritto più volte che il M5S è indispensabile per combattere l'immobilismo politico dei due poli tradizionali, io in effetti negli ultimi vent'anni non ho visto uno straccio di riforma tranne quelle penalizzanti sul job Act e sulle pensioni indispensabili per sanare i buchi di bilancio, come si possono valutare le riforme proposte dai grillini si prima non si fà un bilancio del passato?



Puoi valutare il programma, le proposte. E puoi valutarle nel quadro economico in cui verte l'Italia e l'Europa nel Mondo. Scenario economico, totalmente apolitico.
Proprio per questo si può fare tranquillamente senza tirare in ballo altri partiti. Anzi, una nuova politica, una buona politica, vorrebbe questo.
Il fatto che la DC abbia fatto negli anni 60' la politica x non ha nessun impatto con quello che il movimento 5 stelle propone per un futuro migliore, così come non ce l'ha lo scudo fiscale del 2009. Sono proprio slegati, a livello politico.
La situazione di partenza è questa, si valutano le competenze di un partito x.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La situazione di partenza è questa, si valutano le competenze di un partito x.



Le competenze dei partiti tradizionali sono più o meno queste:
- Politica estera totalmente inesistente, delegata in toto ai diktat della NATO (vedi esempi Libia, Russia con danni economici per noi enormi)
- Politica economica in toto delegata all'UE, incapacità di proporre/ottenere qualsiasi forma di tutela per la nostra economia ma accettazione passiva di qualsiasi legge imposta anche se favorisce le multinazionali a scapito delle nostre aziende, e infatti le nostre eccellenze vengono acquisite continuamente. Non parliamo poi del disastro dell'Euro.
Politica interna - chiedere informazioni in merito alla mafia

Credenziali ottime direi


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Puoi valutare il programma, le proposte. E puoi valutarle nel quadro economico in cui verte l'Italia e l'Europa nel Mondo. Scenario economico, totalmente apolitico.
> Proprio per questo si può fare tranquillamente senza tirare in ballo altri partiti. Anzi, una nuova politica, una buona politica, vorrebbe questo.
> Il fatto che la DC abbia fatto negli anni 60' la politica x non ha nessun impatto con quello che il movimento 5 stelle propone per un futuro migliore, così come non ce l'ha lo scudo fiscale del 2009. Sono proprio slegati, a livello politico.
> La situazione di partenza è questa, si valutano le competenze di un partito x.



Sciocchezze, le gestioni precedenti contano eccome, se ne sono sempre lamentati i due poli, e basta vedere i problemi di Parma con un inceneritore assurdo che Pizzarotti a dovuto ingoiare, o a Livorno con i rifiuti, per il caos e i soliti buchi di bilancio lasciati dalla giunta PD con un disavanzo che Nogarin non ha intenzione di coprire preferendo mandare in concordato della municipalizzata incaricata della raccolta rifiuti, PD e PDL quando governano lasciano sempre la polvere sotto i tappeti, tanto poi se la rimbalzano tra loro, ovviamente a spese dei contribuenti.

Non oso immaginare cosa troverebbero a livello nazionale i cinquestelle se andassero al governo, altro che progetti, impiegherebbero 10 anni solo a far pulizia.


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Sciocchezze, le gestioni precedenti contano eccome, se ne sono sempre lamentati i due poli, e basta vedere i problemi di Parma con un inceneritore assurdo che Pizzarotti a dovuto ingoiare, o a Livorno con i rifiuti, per il caos e i soliti buchi di bilancio lasciati dalla giunta PD con un disavanzo che Nogarin non ha intenzione di coprire preferendo mandare in concordato della municipalizzata incaricata della raccolta rifiuti, PD e PDL quando governano lasciano sempre la polvere sotto i tappeti, tanto poi se la rimbalzano tra loro, ovviamente a spese dei contribuenti.
> 
> Non oso immaginare cosa troverebbero a livello nazionale i cinquestelle se andassero al governo, altro che progetti, impiegherebbero 10 anni solo a far pulizia.



Continui a provare a sviare il discorso, solo che semplicemente non ci si può riuscire.
Il movimento cinque stelle ha una buona proposta x?
Eh ma il pd...
Eh ma il pdl...

Ripeto: il movimento ha una buona politca-proposta-idea?
Eh ma.

Proprio non vogliamo uscirne, vedo


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Le competenze dei partiti tradizionali sono più o meno queste:
> - Politica estera totalmente inesistente, delegata in toto ai diktat della NATO (vedi esempi Libia, Russia con danni economici per noi enormi)
> - Politica economica in toto delegata all'UE, incapacità di proporre/ottenere qualsiasi forma di tutela per la nostra economia ma accettazione passiva di qualsiasi legge imposta anche se favorisce le multinazionali a scapito delle nostre aziende, e infatti le nostre eccellenze vengono acquisite continuamente. Non parliamo poi del disastro dell'Euro.
> Politica interna - chiedere informazioni in merito alla mafia
> ...



Ancora eh. Sempre la stessa non risposta.
In un contesto in cui si parla di un partito neonato da un pullman da un blog e da un comico che ha preso dal nulla il 20 e rotti per cento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ancora eh. Sempre la stessa non risposta.
> In un contesto in cui si parla di un partito neonato da un pullman da un blog e da un comico che ha preso dal nulla il 20 e rotti per cento.



Ho già detto che io non sono un elettore 5S..mai votati, di conseguenza non conosco nemmeno il loro programma anche se so che nel web c'è presente da anni per cui se uno vuole può andare a scaricarselo...
Detto questo i raffronti si fanno con quello che c'è a disposizione e io ti dico che quelle che ho scritto sono le politiche *certe* di PD Lega e PDL al di là di qualsiasi pagliacciata tentino di vendere in campagna elettorale..se a qualcuno sta bene li voti pure...siamo in Democrazia e la maggioranza vince


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho già detto che io non sono un elettore 5S..mai votati, di conseguenza non conosco nemmeno il loro programma anche se so che nel web c'è presente da anni per cui se uno vuole può andare a scaricarselo...
> Detto questo i raffronti si fanno con quello che c'è a disposizione e io ti dico che quelle che ho scritto sono le politiche *certe* di PD Lega e PDL al di là di qualsiasi pagliacciata tentino di vendere in campagna elettorale..se a qualcuno sta bene li voti pure...siamo in Democrazia e la maggioranza vince



No.
Mi spiace, no.
Viviamo in un mondo in cui dal niente il 20% della popolazione può riunirsi e votare un signor nessuno a capo di una schiera di signori nessuno. Il concetto logico del "devo confrontarmi con x o y" non ha nessun senso. Non più.

La domanda è sempre la stessa: il partito x sta facendo/proponendo/pensando una cosa buona?
La risposta è sempre la stessa: eh ma il partito y.

Ma chissenefrega del partito y. Piatto piatto. Puro e semplice.

Se il movimento cinque stelle nel suo programma / attraverso i suoi esponenti mi propone il default dell'Italia, io ho la responsabilità, come semplice essere senziente, di dire "no, non lo condivido". Non "eh ma il pd...."


----------



## Marilson (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Quindi, cerco di fare un riassunto delle "posizioni" emerse qua e in generale, per capire se ho capito bene.
> 
> - La ricerca scientifica sugli animali è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare", o comunque non di interesse comune
> - La politica estera è un "capello" un "interesse personale" una "goccia nel mare" o comunque non perseguibile da un governo
> ...



92 minuti di applausi. (Cit.) . Hai colto esattamente il punto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Continui a provare a sviare il discorso, solo che semplicemente non ci si può riuscire.
> Il movimento cinque stelle ha una buona proposta x?
> Eh ma il pd...
> Eh ma il pdl...
> ...



Efferosso mi sei simpatico, mi piace la gente che sa discutere con ironia 

ovviamente anche tu sai che nessun partito ha mai presentato un programma di governo serio,
perchè dovrebbe essere diverso per il M5S? 

tra l'altro personalmente non mi interessa nemmeno più di tanto, le decisioni fondamentali le prendono comunque o l'UE o i mercati o gli USA, al governo restano solo le briciole. 
io l'ho ripetuto un milione di volte, il M5S è indispensabile per obbligare i partiti tradizionali a riformarsi,
mi piacerebbe vedere i grillini all'80% nei sondaggi pre-elettorali, vedresti come per magia i due poli svegliarsi e fare pulizia interna.


----------



## Efferosso (1 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Efferosso mi sei simpatico, mi piace la gente che sa discutere con ironia
> 
> ovviamente anche tu sai che nessun partito ha mai presentato un programma di governo serio,
> perchè dovrebbe essere diverso per il M5S?
> ...



Non sono d'accordo, ma "non fornisco" informazioni a riguardo, comunque sono a disposizione di chi vuole navigare un po'.


Poi va beh, se al governo restano solo le briciole (e qui scatta il punto in elenco circa la politica estera, altra risposta standard targata movimento), allora tanto vale mettere su chiunque, no ?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La domanda è sempre la stessa: il partito x sta facendo/proponendo/pensando una cosa buona?
> La risposta è sempre la stessa: eh ma il partito y.
> 
> Ma chissenefrega del partito y. Piatto piatto. Puro e semplice.
> ...



Ma se sono 30 anni che in politica in campagna elettorale invece delle proposte si elencano solo i fallimenti di chi è venuto prima..

Detto ciò, se tu sai che il M5S propone il default dell'Italia allora è bene non votarlo, non sapevo fosse nel loro programma (che ******* ad inserirlo!), ora che lo so di certo non avranno il mio voto..
Meglio fidarsi di Renzi che pare uno serio e che non fa facile propaganda ma bada al sodo..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (1 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, ma "non fornisco" informazioni a riguardo, comunque sono a disposizione di chi vuole navigare un po'.
> 
> 
> Poi va beh, se al governo restano solo le briciole (e qui scatta il punto in elenco circa la politica estera, altra risposta standard targata movimento), allora tanto vale mettere su chiunque, no ?



Va bene m'arrendo e la chiudo qui,

la mia posizione nasceva dalla delusione e rabbia per il malgoverno senza soluzioni e senza vergogne degli ultimi, 30 anni,
erroneamente credevo che la priorità fosse sbarazzarsi di quelle persone a prescindere, ma evidentemente non è così,

il M5S farebbe senz'altro più danni, solo che non è facile fidarsi solo della vostra parola senza riscontri oggettivi e senza argomentazioni.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma se sono 30 anni che in politica in campagna elettorale invece delle proposte si elencano solo i fallimenti di chi è venuto prima..
> 
> Detto ciò, se tu sai che il M5S propone il default dell'Italia allora è bene non votarlo, non sapevo fosse nel loro programma (che ******* ad inserirlo!), ora che lo so di certo non avranno il mio voto..
> Meglio fidarsi di Renzi che pare uno serio e che non fa facile propaganda ma bada al sodo..



Comincio a credere che tu mi stia trollando


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Va bene m'arrendo e la chiudo qui,
> 
> la mia posizione nasceva dalla delusione e rabbia per il malgoverno senza soluzioni e senza vergogne degli ultimi, 30 anni,
> erroneamente credevo che la priorità fosse sbarazzarsi di quelle persone a prescindere, ma evidentemente non è così,
> ...



Ci ho fatto tipo 400 post di argomentazioni varie, non è che devi credere "a me" (son mica un guru sceso in terra, anzi, se mi si forniscono delle argomentazioni contrarie valide, sono ben felice di fare un passo indietro)


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Comincio a credere che tu mi stia trollando



Anch'io inizio ad avere lo stesso dubbio su di te...non capisco cosa vorresti sentirti dire, ritieni che il M5S proponga idee politiche/economiche/sociali che sfascerebbero il paese? Bene, non votarli! è semplicissimo, ed un tuo diritto.

Io non so se li voterò (come ripeto, mai votati) ma come ti dicevo di sicuro non voterò nemmeno PD-LEGA-PDL-NCD-SEL perché sono stanco di vivere in un paese supino all'UE e soprattutto un paese governato dalla Mafia.


----------



## bmb (2 Dicembre 2015)

L'errore più grosso è stato permettere a questo popolo di rincoglioniti di votare.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ci ho fatto tipo 400 post di argomentazioni varie, non è che devi credere "a me" (son mica un guru sceso in terra, anzi, se mi si forniscono delle argomentazioni contrarie valide, sono ben felice di fare un passo indietro)



In realtà ero ironico se non l'hai notato.
Io sono disponibilissimo a credere, sia a te sia agli altri con cui discuto nel forum,

In realtà ho sostenuto millanta tediose discussioni sull'argomento, non cercando proseliti dei grillini, in quanto non mi ritengo un militante, ma al contrario qualcuno che mi fornisse un minimo di argomentazioni valide per non votarli.

Non sto scherzando, a esempio la prima volta che si erano presentati Berlusconi e la lega, per un attimo li avevo visti con simpatia, sono arrivato a un pelo dal votarli, con le nuove formazioni bisogna stare molto attenti, la fregatura e dietro l'angolo, ricordo ad esempio anche Di Pietro, ma onestamente con il M5S tutte le fonti che ho consultato e le argomentazioni contrarie mi hanno straconvinto che l'unica posizione razionale e votarli.

Dopo di chè diverrò immediatamente il loro primo critico, come dovrebbe fare la maggioranza di voi verso i partiti, *che sostenete a costo di mettervi un paio di bende negli occhi e turarvi il naso.*


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Anch'io inizio ad avere lo stesso dubbio su di te...non capisco cosa vorresti sentirti dire, ritieni che il M5S proponga idee politiche/economiche/sociali che sfascerebbero il paese? Bene, non votarli! è semplicissimo, ed un tuo diritto.
> 
> Io non so se li voterò (come ripeto, mai votati) ma come ti dicevo di sicuro non voterò nemmeno PD-LEGA-PDL-NCD-SEL perché sono stanco di vivere in un paese supino all'UE e soprattutto un paese governato dalla Mafia.



Però allora mi fai credere che non leggi quello che scrivo, scusa 

Sono pagine che ripeto la stessa cosa e tu continui in sostanza a "darmi ragione".
Siamo passati da "Il nuovo che avanza, il movimento per l'Italia e per gli italiani, miglioriamo le cose" a "Si ma non ha senso che tu mi porti una critica. Vota me perché gli altri fanno più schifo di me" che, come pure tu hai ribadito, è lo stesso modo di fare politica di tutti, da trent'anni.

Continuo a dire (spero francamente per l'ultima volta) che viviamo in un mondo in cui un Signor Nessuno (perché come Grillo ce ne possono essere 10.000 in italia, per dire, domani un partito lo può fare la Cortellesi o Bisio) con un pulmino e un blog, circondato da dei Signori Nessuno, ha preso 8 milioni di voti: è una logica conseguenza dire "Ci può essere SEMPRE una alternativa credibile", non si può più ragionare in funzione di dire "Eh ma se non voto 5 stelle devo votare PDL o PDL", è proprio un fatto storicamente smentito, a questo punto.

Io vorrei poter fare dei ragionamenti non di tifo, che siano ragionamenti veri, basati su idee, proposte, fatti. Qui invece ogni santa volta non si può fare, come ho già più e più volte detto. Che discorso è "e allora non votarli"? Certo che non li voto, io mica son qui a inculcare in testa a forza un colore politico, sto solo cercando un dialogo logico e sensato, che non c'è. Uno non la pensa come me? Me lo argomenti, non ho mica nessun problema, anzi, se mi fa cambiare idea e ne sono convinto, sono felice, mi sono migliorato.
Ma se ti chiedo se una mela ha un buon sapore, non puoi dirmi che una banana è marcia, che argomentazione è?

Cioè davvero, è estenuante, cosa c'è di non chiaro in questo discorso?


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> In realtà ero ironico se non l'hai notato.
> Io sono disponibilissimo a credere, sia a te sia agli altri con cui discuto nel forum,
> 
> In realtà ho sostenuto millanta tediose discussioni sull'argomento, non cercando proseliti dei grillini, in quanto non mi ritengo un militante, ma al contrario qualcuno che mi fornisse un minimo di argomentazioni valide per non votarli.
> ...



Se vuoi, anche in privato (ma la cosa è già pubblica, ci saranno non so quante discussioni a riguardo, ho smarronato tutto Milanworld con questa idea) posso spiegarti per filo e per segno perché le posizioni economiche (quelle poche che ci sono) del Movimento cinque stelle rappresentano uno dei peggiori programmi mai visti.
E, so cosa mi dirai "Ma anche gli altri facevano programmi, poi non li hanno rispettati", cosa in parte pure vera.
Solo che, in passato, quando votavo, ci andavo con la speranza vanificata (in parte) che un politico rispettasse il programma.
Nei confronti dei 5 stelle, io ho il terrore che venga rispettato.

Ps: non ti preoccupare che io critico lo sono sempre verso tutti. Il fatto che mi "scagli" maggiormente verso il movimento 5 stelle è dovuto dai toni dei loro politici e/o militanti, che vanno in giro tipo Materazzi con lo smoking bianco, nemmeno sapendo di quello di cui parlano (e, a pelle, ho la netta sensazione che [MENTION=171]Marilson[/MENTION] abbia la stessa identica sensazione) perché quando spendi anni e anni e anni di vita a fare qualcosa, studiare qualcosa, vivere di qualcosa, e poi arriva un ciarlatano che con una arroganza fuori dal comune ti viene a dire che la terra è piatta, e che sei un delinquente, un corrotto, o un fesso, se non la pensi così, permetti, un po' ti girano 

Con la medesima onestà intellettuale posso dirti che ho apprezzato molto degli interventi, nel passato, della grillina Lezzi, che però non c'entravano proprio niente (da qui la mia perplessità) con le linee del partito, e poi non si è più vista (a parte alcune notizie che riguardano il fatto che abbia assunto come portaborse la figlia del fidanzato, lo avesse fatto uno del PDL apriti cielo. Ma questo è un particolare ridicolo, nel contesto), pur facendo ancora parte del movimento.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> *Continuo a dire (spero francamente per l'ultima volta) che viviamo in un mondo in cui un Signor Nessuno (perché come Grillo ce ne possono essere 10.000 in italia, per dire, domani un partito lo può fare la Cortellesi o Bisio) con un pulmino e un blog, circondato da dei Signori Nessuno, ha preso 8 milioni di voti: è una logica conseguenza dire "Ci può essere SEMPRE una alternativa credibile*", non si può più ragionare in funzione di dire "Eh ma se non voto 5 stelle devo votare PDL o PDL", è proprio un fatto storicamente smentito, a questo punto.
> 
> *Ma se ti chiedo se una mela ha un buon sapore, non puoi dirmi che una banana è marcia*, che argomentazione è?
> 
> Cioè davvero, è estenuante, cosa c'è di non chiaro in questo discorso?



Punto 1 non condivido: quanti esempi tipo M5S trovi in giro per il mondo di uno che prende il pulmino fa un blog e prende il 20%? ZERO..ora, ok che gli italiani sono noti boccaloni però evidentemente Grillo qualcosa ha colto e proposto di "interessante" per quel 20%...ad esempio guarda due gentleman come Montescemolo e Dalla Valle che ci provano da un po' a farsi strada nella politica..coi loro "progetti" nei sondaggi più ottimisti forse beccherebbero un 3-5%...e non parliamo di due signor nessuno..se lo facciamo io e te al massimo forse prendiamo 50 voti alle elezioni del sindaco..

Punto 2 idem non condivido: se sto morendo di fame e davanti ho una mela che non è il mio frutto preferito e una banana marcia se proprio devo scegliere mi mangio la mela..oppure aspetto di vedere se arrivano le ciliegie (che forse non arriveranno mai)

Se poi mi chiedi cosa c'è di bello nel M5S lo chiedi alla persona sbagliata, perché come ti ripeto io stesso non li ho mai votati e ho già anche spiegato il perché


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Punto 1 non condivido: quanti esempi tipo M5S trovi in giro per il mondo di uno che prende il pulmino fa un blog e prende il 20%? ZERO..ora, ok che gli italiani sono noti boccaloni però evidentemente Grillo qualcosa ha colto e proposto di "interessante" per quel 20%...ad esempio guarda due gentleman come Montescemolo e Dalla Valle che ci provano da un po' a farsi strada nella politica..coi loro "progetti" nei sondaggi più ottimisti forse beccherebbero un 3-5%...e non parliamo di due signor nessuno..se lo facciamo io e te al massimo forse prendiamo 50 voti alle elezioni del sindaco..
> 
> Punto 2 idem non condivido: se sto morendo di fame e davanti ho una mela che non è il mio frutto preferito e una banana marcia se proprio devo scegliere mi mangio la mela..oppure aspetto di vedere se arrivano le ciliegie (che forse non arriveranno mai)
> 
> Se poi mi chiedi cosa c'è di bello nel M5S lo chiedi alla persona sbagliata, perché come ti ripeto io stesso non li ho mai votati e ho già anche spiegato il perché



E allora, logica conseguenza, continuiamo a fare la stessa politica degli ultimi decenni.
Basta che poi non ci si lamenti eh, perché io i soldi da parte li metto via ogni mese, per andare lontano da qui, in caso di emergenza, ma poi chi resta son fatti suoi.
Solo che personalmente preferirei crescere i miei figli in Italia (OT)

E non parliamo più di "fare il bene del paese", perché non è così. Diciamo allora che si sta scegliendo il male minore, diciamo che non è cambiato niente, perché, se ragioniamo così, non è cambiato niente. Sembra la Lega nei primi anni 90, che al grido "Roma Ladrona" voleva mandare tutti a casa.

Comunque, Grillo ha semplicemente convogliato il malcontento. Questo è un fatto (e non raccontiamoci favole, dai. Non sono le proposte che hanno fatto grande il movimento. Il movimento regge solo su "Noi siamo onesti, noi restituiamo soldi, manderemo a casa i corrotti"). E il malcontento c'è ancora.
Rendiamoci conto che Giannino, dico, Giannino, prima che saltasse fuori lo scandalo della laurea, viaggiava a momenti sul 10% dei sondaggi.


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2015)

[MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] si, ho decisamente la stessa sensazione. Comunque, io non sostengo piu' nessun partito, non voto piu' (e non ci tengo a farlo) e, sopratutto, in Italia neanche ci vivo piu'. Quindi la mia critica al M5S non puo' essere letta come una difesa dei partiti


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> E allora, logica conseguenza, continuiamo a fare la stessa politica degli ultimi decenni.
> Basta che poi non ci si lamenti eh, perché io i soldi da parte li metto via ogni mese, per andare lontano da qui, in caso di emergenza, ma poi chi resta son fatti suoi.
> Solo che personalmente preferirei crescere i miei figli in Italia (OT)
> 
> ...



Io i sondaggi di Giannino me li ricordo al 3% non di più..ma forse ricordo male..
Detto ciò vorrei capire la tua proposta dunque quale sarebbe...perché ok non votiamo i 5S perché sono la solita vecchia politica del "mandiamoli a casa" e basta (e concordo che Grillo ha principalmente convogliato il malcontento, però l'ha fatto in modo concreto) ma io è da anni che applico la tecnica del non votare nessuno eh...però vedo che non cambia un tubo...astensionismo di massa? Dico, siamo seri o parliamo per fare? Perché non succederà MAI che votino meno del 70% alle politiche, almeno non nei prossimi 15 anni...
Quindi cosa si dovrebbe fare? L'Italia è questa e se non piace giusto prendere e fare fagotto, nessuno è obbligato a restare e francamente capisco anche poco chi se ne va e poi si preoccupa/lamenta di cosa avviene qui...io personalmente finché posso rimarrò, se diverrà insostenibile farò come gli altri, ad oggi personalmente non ho poi molto da lamentarmi se devo essere onesto, ho una casa, due macchine, lavoro e non ho mutui, quindi potrei anche fregarmene e votare il canta storie...ma penso che il bene comune venga prima


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] si, ho decisamente la stessa sensazione. Comunque, io non sostengo piu' nessun partito, non voto piu' (e non ci tengo a farlo) e, sopratutto, in Italia neanche ci vivo piu'. Quindi la mia critica al M5S non puo' essere letta come una difesa dei partiti



ti dico la verità e te lo dico da " amico " che ci leggiamo da anni .. io ho pensato un casino di volte questa cosa mentre leggevo i tuoi interventi ..

" facile per lui criticare il movimento sta dall altra parte dell Europa ...noi qui abbiamo 2 possibilità , o la morte con la politica attuale o UNA SPERANZA " ... forse è questo che non riesci a cogliere del nostro discorso.. 

noi ci affidiamo ad una speranza che è il M5S al di la del programma delle idee ( che comunque ci sono ) è un discorso molto più ampio.. 

io sono rimasto in Italia , ho diverse società in più campi e ho deciso di LOTTARE , avrei potuto vendere tutto ..andarmene come hai fatto tu e fare " il signore " ma non l'ho fatto.. ( non è assolutamente una critica a te , è una tua scelta legittima sia chiaro ) 

io sono rimasto a lottare per il paese più bello del mondo.. e continuerò a farlo con la speranza che tutto questa M venga spazzata via dal M5S.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] si, ho decisamente la stessa sensazione. Comunque, io non sostengo piu' nessun partito, non voto piu' (e non ci tengo a farlo) e, sopratutto, in Italia neanche ci vivo piu'. Quindi la mia critica al M5S non puo' essere letta come una difesa dei partiti



Spero che non lo prendi come un attacco personale, ma chi sa mai perché tutti quelli che massacrano il M5S qui nel forum (e in generale) stranamente poi dichiarano o di non votare o di avere preferenze elettorali lontane da PD e PDL, qualcuno sarà anche in buona fede ma senz'altro la maggioranza non ha il coraggio di sostenere tesi a favore dei due poli sapendoli impresentabili, 
direi che l'accanimento anti M5S in questo caso è sospetto, del resto si sa che PD e PDL pagano molte persone per trollare sui forum, hanno fatto anche dei servizi intervistandoli.

*SIa chiaro che non mi riferisco a MIlan Word, non avrebbe nessun senso, parlo dei forum delle testate giornalistiche o politiche*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1585]Efferosso[/MENTION] si, ho decisamente la stessa sensazione. Comunque, io non sostengo piu' nessun partito, non voto piu' (e non ci tengo a farlo) e, sopratutto, in Italia neanche ci vivo piu'. Quindi la mia critica al M5S non puo' essere letta come una difesa dei partiti



Spero che non lo prendi come un attacco personale, ma chi sa mai perché tutti quelli che massacrano il M5S qui nel forum (e in generale) stranamente poi dichiarano o di non votare o di avere preferenze elettorali lontane da PD e PDL, qualcuno sarà anche in buona fede ma senz'altro la maggioranza non ha il coraggio di sostenere tesi a favore dei due poli sapendoli impresentabili, 
direi che l'accanimento anti M5S in questo caso è sospetto, del resto si sa che PD e PDL pagano molte persone per trollare sui forum, hanno fatto anche dei servizi intervistandoli.

*SIa chiaro che non mi riferisco a MIlan Word, non avrebbe nessun senso, parlo dei forum delle testate giornalistiche o politiche*


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io i sondaggi di Giannino me li ricordo al 3% non di più..ma forse ricordo male..
> Detto ciò vorrei capire la tua proposta dunque quale sarebbe...perché ok non votiamo i 5S perché sono la solita vecchia politica del "mandiamoli a casa" e basta (e concordo che Grillo ha principalmente convogliato il malcontento, però l'ha fatto in modo concreto) ma io è da anni che applico la tecnica del non votare nessuno eh...però vedo che non cambia un tubo...astensionismo di massa? Dico, siamo seri o parliamo per fare? Perché non succederà MAI che votino meno del 70% alle politiche, almeno non nei prossimi 15 anni...
> Quindi cosa si dovrebbe fare? L'Italia è questa e se non piace giusto prendere e fare fagotto, nessuno è obbligato a restare e francamente capisco anche poco chi se ne va e poi si preoccupa/lamenta di cosa avviene qui...io personalmente finché posso rimarrò, se diverrà insostenibile farò come gli altri, ad oggi personalmente non ho poi molto da lamentarmi se devo essere onesto, ho una casa, due macchine, lavoro e non ho mutui, quindi potrei anche fregarmene e votare il canta storie...ma penso che il bene comune venga prima



Io mi sono informato, a fondo, sulle tematiche che conosco (economia).
Voterò un partito che "prenderà pochi voti", ma farò la cosa giusta.
Un partito serio, che ha portato avanti delle proposte che condivido (ma non perché "Oh, sono l'ultima speranza contro il marciume dell'Italia, viva la libertà, viva la resistenza"), perché le ho analizzate, le ho ponderate, e hanno rispecchiato quello che penso riguardo molti campi (Pensioni, Lavoro, Burocrazia, Impresa).
Io voterò questo, e lo farò con coscienza. Perché, con coscienza, so che tutti dovremmo votare "quelle proposte" (il partito non ha neanche più senso d'essere, è un veicolo). Se no, non se ne esce più.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Spero che non lo prendi come un attacco personale, ma chi sa mai perché tutti quelli che massacrano il M5S qui nel forum (e in generale) stranamente poi dichiarano o di non votare o di avere preferenze elettorali lontane da PD e PDL, qualcuno sarà anche in buona fede ma senz'altro la maggioranza non ha il coraggio di sostenere tesi a favore dei due poli sapendoli impresentabili,
> direi che l'accanimento anti M5S in questo caso è sospetto, del resto si sa che PD e PDL pagano molte persone per trollare sui forum, hanno fatto anche dei servizi intervistandoli.
> 
> *SIa chiaro che non mi riferisco a MIlan Word, non avrebbe nessun senso, parlo dei forum delle testate giornalistiche o politiche*



Condivido assolutamente, a livello di "masse elettorali".
Infatti, seguono la logica del tifo politico, un sistema vecchio, inefficiente, anzi, lesivo dell'interesse collettivo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Io mi sono informato, a fondo, sulle tematiche che conosco (economia).
> Voterò un partito che "prenderà pochi voti", ma farò la cosa giusta.



Se mi dici il nome di tale partito mi informerò e se è come dici avranno il mio voto


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se mi dici il nome di tale partito mi informerò e se è come dici avranno il mio voto



Purtroppo non posso mandare messaggi privati.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Purtroppo non posso mandare messaggi privati.



Guarda io capisco il diritto sacrosanto alla segretezza del voto, ma qui siamo in un forum dove onestamente nessuno sa chi è tizio e chi è caio quindi credo che puoi anche dirlo apertamente che partito è..in ogni caso rispetto il fatto che tu preferisca non dirlo, ci mancherebbe!
Per ora io rimango propenso all'ennesima scheda nulla...


----------



## Marilson (2 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> ti dico la verità e te lo dico da " amico " che ci leggiamo da anni .. io ho pensato un casino di volte questa cosa mentre leggevo i tuoi interventi ..
> 
> " facile per lui criticare il movimento sta dall altra parte dell Europa ...noi qui abbiamo 2 possibilità , o la morte con la politica attuale o UNA SPERANZA " ... forse è questo che non riesci a cogliere del nostro discorso..
> 
> ...



allora, io attualmente vivo all'estero ma cio' non significa che non ho alcun interesse per il destino dell'Italia, primo perche' ho famiglia, secondo perche' potrei anche tornare tra qualche anno. Ed e' proprio per questo che mi "accanisco" nei commenti. Poi tu la vivi diversamente lollo, sei imprenditore.. io faccio l'impiegato.. quindi sicuramente vedi altri tipi di problemi che io non vedo. Nel movimento ci saranno pure buone idee ma sono a macchia di leopardo, affogate in una matrice di ignoranza/populismo che spazza via ogni buon proposito. Io proprio non ce la faccio, provo disgusto e nausea solo a sentire parlare i vari Di Battista, Di Maio ecc. Non ci riesco.. le alternative? non ci sono, PD e PDL sono la stessa cosa, Renzi fa paura anche lui a suo modo.. siamo alla desolazione totale. Il m5s avrebbe potuto fare di piu' e meglio, su temi importanti quali ricerca e macroeconomia avrei preferito vedere il movimento affidare le decisioni a commissioni di esperti - laureati - magari con pubblicazioni.. anche stranieri.. che diano un parere oggettivo e che aiutino a dare una linea di serieta'. Li voterei ad occhi chiusi. Invece (faccio un esempio) hai uno scenario dove la sciampista che non si sa come e' arrivata in parlamento, con la sua terza media, riesce proporre un disegno di legge per l'abolizione della sperimentazione animale.. oppure la cassiera del supermercato, senatrice pentastellata, che una mattina si alza e decide che bisogna tornare alla lira. E' abberrante.. clamorasamente abberrante dai!




tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Spero che non lo prendi come un attacco personale, ma chi sa mai perché tutti quelli che massacrano il M5S qui nel forum (e in generale) stranamente poi dichiarano o di non votare o di avere preferenze elettorali lontane da PD e PDL, qualcuno sarà anche in buona fede ma senz'altro la maggioranza non ha il coraggio di sostenere tesi a favore dei due poli sapendoli impresentabili,
> direi che l'accanimento anti M5S in questo caso è sospetto, del resto si sa che PD e PDL pagano molte persone per trollare sui forum, hanno fatto anche dei servizi intervistandoli.
> 
> *SIa chiaro che non mi riferisco a MIlan Word, non avrebbe nessun senso, parlo dei forum delle testate giornalistiche o politiche*



no, niente attacco personale tranqui. Di sicuro non mi pagano per trollare su MW.. :ass: ... tra l'altro non so quanti qui dentro si ricordano, certamente lollo, su MW un tempo era vietato parlare di politica. Parlo quando ancora eravamo su MW.. ho avuto questioni con [MENTION=972]Aragorn[/MENTION] per esempio, lui si ricordera'.. o con altri utenti poi bannati che non nomino perche' molto vicini all'estrema destra.. io sono su MW da 11 anni e ne ho viste un po', certamente non mi paga il PD per stare qui  .. per dirla tutta io non ho proprio mai votato PD.. se proprio volete saperlo, in passato ho votato DS (me ne pento amaramente), poi Rifondazione, Italia dei Valori (ultra mega pentito  ) e SEL (strastrapentito perche' anche loro sono animalisti/antiscienza alla fine).


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda io capisco il diritto sacrosanto alla segretezza del voto, ma qui siamo in un forum dove onestamente nessuno sa chi è tizio e chi è caio quindi credo che puoi anche dirlo apertamente che partito è..in ogni caso rispetto il fatto che tu preferisca non dirlo, ci mancherebbe!
> Per ora io rimango propenso all'ennesima scheda nulla...



Già detto perché non dico chi voterò


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io sono rimasto a lottare per il paese più bello del mondo.. e continuerò a farlo con la speranza che tutto questa M venga spazzata via dal M5S.



Comunque a mio avviso trovo che ognuno è libero di considerare anche il M5S come una catastrofe...del resto nessuno può sapere una volta al governo cosa potrebbero combinare...magari fanno peggio di questi...una cosa è sicura, siamo un paese dove l'illegalità è all'ordine del giorno, ma proprio nel quotidiano della gente dico, per cui un partito che mette la legalità al primo posto (nei fatti non nelle chiacchere dei pifferai alla renzi) di certo ha un merito..

Io credo che contro i 5S ci sia anche una campagna denigratoria mai visa prima


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Comunque a mio avviso trovo che ognuno è libero di considerare anche il M5S come una catastrofe...del resto nessuno può sapere una volta al governo cosa potrebbero combinare...magari fanno peggio di questi...una cosa è sicura, siamo un paese dove l'illegalità è all'ordine del giorno, ma proprio nel quotidiano della gente dico, per cui un partito che mette la legalità al primo posto (nei fatti non nelle chiacchere dei pifferai alla renzi) di certo ha un merito..
> 
> Io credo che contro i 5S ci sia anche una campagna denigratoria mai visa prima



Sii , basta vedere in Tv come stanno affrontando il discorso di Livorno .. il Sindaco ha ragione e se te senti tutti i TG girano la notizia esattamente al contrario.. 

cosi è la vita , se vai a toccare i " poteri forti " cercheranno in tutti i modi di fartela pagare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sii , basta vedere in Tv come stanno affrontando il discorso di Livorno .. il Sindaco ha ragione e se te senti tutti i TG girano la notizia esattamente al contrario..
> 
> cosi è la vita , se vai a toccare i " poteri forti " cercheranno in tutti i modi di fartela pagare



Io ho seguito tutte le vicende dei comuni governati dal M5S, sono stati tutti governati correttamente, ed è logico, visto che sono sotto osservazione 
La prima cosa che risalta è che al contrario di quello che affermano i detrattori dei cinquestelle, i comuni vengono governati con grande raziocinio, mai visto con la maggioranza delle altre giunte, altro che dilettanti allo sbaraglio, sono certo che lo stesso si ripeterebbe a livello nazionale, con grande vantaggio per tutti, soprattutto i mercati che avrebbero finalemente delle certezze di buon governo.

*Però mi sento di fare un appunto, temo si stia perdendo l'affascinante idea originale di democrazia partecipativa,*
Pizzarotti a Parma, addirittura scontrandosi con Grillo ha proceduto alla realizzazione dell'inceneritore, 
è vero che è stato praticamente costretto visti i buchi lasciati dalla gestione PDL e agli alti costi di penale in caso di rinuncia,
però mi pare che sia stata una scelta solo sua, non si è confrontato con la cittadinanza.
Lo stesso sta accadendo a Livorno, il sindaco è nel giusto, però anche qui credo che andrebbe informata meglio la cittadinanza e fatta scegliere se salvare la municipalizzata con i relativi oneri o meno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sii , basta vedere in Tv come stanno affrontando il discorso di Livorno .. il Sindaco ha ragione e se te senti tutti i TG girano la notizia esattamente al contrario..
> 
> cosi è la vita , se vai a toccare i " poteri forti " cercheranno in tutti i modi di fartela pagare



Infatti se tu noti coi 5S tutti che cercano le famose "competenze"..ma che competenze ha Renzi con la sua laurea in giurisprudenza per parlare ogni giorno di qualsiasi tema? Che competenze ha una Santaché?...cioè dai abbiamo un parlamento di "eminenze" alla ghedini che poi in parlamento non ci vanno mai perché hanno di meglio da fare (tra cui difendere il capo del loro partito) ma ci preoccupiamo che coi 5S ci sia qualcuno "con la terza media"...che poi se non ricordo male la cosa buffa è che tra i 5S c'è la più alta media di laureati (per altro dato che secondo me non vuol dire nulla, se uno è intelligente le cose le capisce, i farabutti invece restano ladri anche con 8 lauree)...ma probabilmente sono laureati di facoltà minori, non sono tutti andati alla Bocconi o alla Sorbona o non si sono comprati la laurea..

Peccato però che ad esempio le grandi menti economiche che siedono in giro per le mega banche del mondo e nelle varie istituzioni siano quelle che hanno precipitato il mondo nella catastrofe della crisi...pensa se c'erano quegli incompetenti onesti dei 5S, sarebbe scoppiato tutto con loro...di sicuro loro i derivati e altri strumenti finanziari non se li inventavano però...


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

Capiamoci , oggi l'unità ( giornale fallito con buco da milioni di euro a carico dei cittadini ) titola " spazzatura a 5 stelle " .. peccato poi che nn si accorga che il problema è stato risolto e non si chiede il perchè del problema ..

I soliti giornalai ..


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Capiamoci , oggi l'unità ( giornale fallito con buco da milioni di euro a carico dei cittadini ) titola " spazzatura a 5 stelle " .. peccato poi che nn si accorga che il problema è stato risolto e non si chiede il perchè del problema ..
> 
> I soliti giornalai ..



La gente dovrebbe arrivarci da sola a fare un semplice ragionamento: tutta la stampa è contro il M5S, TUTTA...e tutti i partiti politici..
Ora, abbiamo presente no la mole di letame che la stampa è capace di riversare appigliandosi anche a piccolezze, io me li immagino da tre anni che scavano ogni meandro per trovare prove di malefatte a 5S...invece non hanno ancora trovato nulla..credo sia già un test significativo per lo meno sull'onestà del movimento..


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Infatti se tu noti coi 5S tutti che cercano le famose "competenze"..ma che competenze ha Renzi con la sua laurea in giurisprudenza per parlare ogni giorno di qualsiasi tema? Che competenze ha una Santaché?...cioè dai abbiamo un parlamento di "eminenze" alla ghedini che poi in parlamento non ci vanno mai perché hanno di meglio da fare (tra cui difendere il capo del loro partito) ma ci preoccupiamo che coi 5S ci sia qualcuno "con la terza media"...che poi se non ricordo male la cosa buffa è che tra i 5S c'è la più alta media di laureati (per altro dato che secondo me non vuol dire nulla, se uno è intelligente le cose le capisce, i farabutti invece restano ladri anche con 8 lauree)...ma probabilmente sono laureati di facoltà minori, non sono tutti andati alla Bocconi o alla Sorbona o non si sono comprati la laurea..
> 
> Peccato però che ad esempio le grandi menti economiche che siedono in giro per le mega banche del mondo e nelle varie istituzioni siano quelle che hanno precipitato il mondo nella catastrofe della crisi...pensa se c'erano quegli incompetenti onesti dei 5S, sarebbe scoppiato tutto con loro...di sicuro loro i derivati e altri strumenti finanziari non se li inventavano però...



Il pensiero dell'italiano "tipo" che non sa di cosa stia parlando e quindi crede al primo, al secondo, o al terzo titolo sensazionalistico della rete emerge tutto in questo pensiero.

Cioè, lo dico senza astio o rancore, è proprio un pensiero di un qualunquismo e di una tale inconsistenza che non saprei nemmeno come commentarlo.


----------



## Hammer (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho scritto anche tortura sugli animali mi pare no?..poi se per voi un animale da laboratorio che vive in gabbia tutta la vita solo per essere usato come banco prova per gli esperimenti non è da considerare torturato allo buon per voi..
> La vivisezione è illegale da vent'anni ma green hill ha chiuso 3 anni fa e solo per il gran chiasso mediatico creato sennò starebbero ancora operando..
> Io sono contrario ad ogni sperimentazione sugli animali (spesso eseguita per fini nobilissimi come la realizzazione di cosmetici o profumi), non me ne frega nulla della posizione di eminenze illuminate in materia, per me la vita ha valore assoluto, non solo quella umana.



A parte che Green Hill è paradossalmente un caso montato ad arte dagli animalisti e l'ASL stessa non ha mai riscontrato nulla di irregolare, ma non voglio finire OT. 

Il fatto che non ti fidi su questo argomento da parte di gente che per anni, decenni, tutta la vita abbia studiato queste cose mi fa capire perché la scienza in Italia sia così bistrattata.

La prossima volta che non ti senti bene, o che un tuo caro ha bisogno di una medicina o di un'operazione qualsiasi, sii coerente: non curarti, perché tutte *le cure che ricevi - TUTTE - *sono state sperimentate sugli animali prima di essere lanciate in commercio. Non è un'opinione, è un dato di fatto. (Non so se vuoi sapere il perché, dato che non ti fidi...)


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

La rete è un dramma vero, altro che.
So che [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] è un suo fan, ma davvero, stiamo facendo diventare chiunque un "tuttologo" che sa tutto di tutto, e che mette in discussione gente che lavora da anni su una questione dopo un paio di ore di click.

E' da pazzi, scusatemi.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (2 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A parte che Green Hill è paradossalmente un caso montato ad arte dagli animalisti e l'ASL stessa non ha mai riscontrato nulla di irregolare, ma non voglio finire OT.
> 
> Il fatto che non ti fidi su questo argomento da parte di gente che per anni, decenni, tutta la vita abbia studiato queste cose mi fa capire perché la scienza in Italia sia così bistrattata.
> 
> La prossima volta che non ti senti bene, o che un tuo caro ha bisogno di una medicina o di un'operazione qualsiasi, sii coerente: non curarti, perché tutte *le cure che ricevi - TUTTE - *sono state sperimentate sugli animali prima di essere lanciate in commercio. Non è un'opinione, è un dato di fatto. (Non so se vuoi sapere il perché, dato che non ti fidi...)



Io non so molto di sperimentazione sugli animali, ma per anni mi sono occupato dell'impaginazione di trattati farmaceutici, con la pubblicazione di dati sulla sperimentazione sia animale che su pazienti, e ti posso assicurare che c'è veramente da inorridire sull'inutilità della maggior parte dei farmaci se non in alcuni casi la nocività.
ricordo anni fà di aver realizzato un book per il ministero della sanità con l'elenco di tutti i medicinali e la loro effettiva efficacia/nocività, riscontrata da medici di base e ospedali,
mi auguro vivamente che essendo passati oltre 20 anni le cose siano molto cambiate ma avevamo un indice di efficacia riscontrata inferiore al 40% e un indice di pesanti effetti collaterali documentati intorno al 25/30%.
alla faccia della sperimentazione animale, temo che questa serve spesso solo per comprendere se il medicinale non sia altamente tossico.

Comunque una cosa che non tutti sanno, ogni medicinale ha effetti sia di efficacia sia indesiderati piuttosto diversi da individuo a individuo, i risultati delle sperimentazioni vanno sempre per percentuali.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> A parte che Green Hill è paradossalmente un caso montato ad arte dagli animalisti e *l'ASL stessa non ha mai riscontrato nulla di irregolare*, ma non voglio finire OT.
> 
> Il fatto che non ti fidi su questo argomento da parte di gente che per anni, decenni, tutta la vita abbia studiato queste cose mi fa capire perché la scienza in Italia sia così bistrattata.
> 
> La prossima volta che non ti senti bene, o che un tuo caro ha bisogno di una medicina o di un'operazione qualsiasi, sii coerente: non curarti, perché tutte *le cure che ricevi - TUTTE - *sono state sperimentate sugli animali prima di essere lanciate in commercio. Non è un'opinione, è un dato di fatto. (Non so se vuoi sapere il perché, dato che non ti fidi...)



Irregolare secondo a cosa? alla legge? Per me è il principio di allevare animali per farne cavie ad essere immondo..la legge un tempo prevedeva di ammazzare gli handicappati, la legge non è una verità assoluta incontestabile

Io ho scritto chiaramente che ritengo *oggigiorno* vergognoso fare ancora esperimenti sugli animali..il che non vuol dire buttare via tutta la conoscenza già acquisita (dato che per altro vorrebbe dire umiliare ancora di più tutti i torturati/ammazzati in nome della scienza) ma vuol dire smetterla di usare essere vivi e senzienti come semplici brandelli di carne.
Io sono coerente con me stesso, sono vegetariano e se mi chiedessero se per curami possono ammazzare un animale gli direi di lasciarmi morire, se sto morendo dolorosamente di accorciarmi anche la sofferenza, se questo mi rende un ignorante e squallido essere ben venga, io vittime sul groppone non ne voglio.
Però anche tu sii coerente con la tua idea: la prossima volta che accarezzi il tuo cagnolino o il tuo gatto o il tuo coniglio o la tua tartaruga fai una cosa, prendili e portali subito al laboratorio più vicino e donalo alla scienza, oppure chiudilo in un recinto 30x30cm e fallo vivere lì, giusto per il gusto di guardarlo ogni giorno negli occhi e vedere se è solo uno strumento da laboratorio


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Il pensiero dell'italiano "tipo" che non sa di cosa stia parlando e quindi crede al primo, al secondo, o al terzo titolo sensazionalistico della rete emerge tutto in questo pensiero.
> 
> Cioè, lo dico senza astio o rancore, è proprio un pensiero di un qualunquismo e di una tale inconsistenza che non saprei nemmeno come commentarlo.



Il tuo mi pare invece il classico commento di chi, non avendo nulla con cui controbattere, si mette a fare il superiore...per me va bene eh, ho molti difetti ma non sono presuntuoso perciò non mi permetto di contraddirti oltre


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Il tuo mi pare invece il classico commento di chi, non avendo nulla con cui controbattere, si mette a fare il superiore...per me va bene eh, ho molti difetti ma non sono presuntuoso perciò non mi permetto di contraddirti oltre



Guarda, come ho detto a Tifoso.
Ho scritto circa 500 post in questo forum. Fai conto che di economia, che argomentano la mia affermazione sopra, ce ne saranno un buon 100/120. Fai tu.
So perfettamente che cosa posso "sembrare" da fuori, lo capisco perfettamente. La cosa in piena onestà mi tocca fino ad un certo punto. Fintanto che le argomentazioni sono cose del tipo "con lui i treni arrivavano sempre in orario", per me...


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Irregolare secondo a cosa? alla legge? Per me è il principio di allevare animali per farne cavie ad essere immondo..la legge un tempo prevedeva di ammazzare gli handicappati, la legge non è una verità assoluta incontestabile
> 
> Io ho scritto chiaramente che ritengo *oggigiorno* vergognoso fare ancora esperimenti sugli animali..il che non vuol dire buttare via tutta la conoscenza già acquisita (dato che per altro vorrebbe dire umiliare ancora di più tutti i torturati/ammazzati in nome della scienza) ma vuol dire smetterla di usare essere vivi e senzienti come semplici brandelli di carne.
> Io sono coerente con me stesso, sono vegetariano e se mi chiedessero se per curami possono ammazzare un animale gli direi di lasciarmi morire, se sto morendo dolorosamente di accorciarmi anche la sofferenza, se questo mi rende un ignorante e squallido essere ben venga, io vittime sul groppone non ne voglio.
> Però anche tu sii coerente con la tua idea: la prossima volta che accarezzi il tuo cagnolino o il tuo gatto o il tuo coniglio o la tua tartaruga fai una cosa, prendili e portali subito al laboratorio più vicino e donalo alla scienza, oppure chiudilo in un recinto 30x30cm e fallo vivere lì, giusto per il gusto di guardarlo ogni giorno negli occhi e vedere se è solo uno strumento da laboratorio



Lo sai che per fare il latte le mucche le stipano nelle celle, sì?
O che le galline per far le uova le stipano nelle batterie?

E quindi tu malox, aspirine e affini non le prendi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Lo sai che per fare il latte le mucche le stipano nelle celle, sì?
> O che le galline per far le uova le stipano nelle batterie?
> 
> E quindi tu malox, aspirine e affini non le prendi?



Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? Non mi risulta che l'aspirina sia stata inventata ieri sera, come moltissimi altri farmaci/cure per altro..io parlo di non usare più un certo sistema di ricerca, per il passato ormai quel che è fatto è fatto, nessuno riporta in vita i morti..

Comunque per fortuna mia, e lo dico davvero, la uova che consumo sono solo quelle dei miei genitori le cui galline vivono meglio di me...le poco che compro (tipo una confezione da 6 all'anno) verifico sempre la provenienza e il tipo di allevamento (che è indicato sull'uovo per legge)..magari costano di più, ma pazienza, rinuncio a comprare altro piuttosto.
Il Latte idem...esistono anche allevamenti dove le bestie vengono rispettate giusto per non fare il solito qualunquismo che critichi aspramente.


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma hai letto quello che ho scritto? Non mi risulta che l'aspirina sia stata inventata ieri sera, come moltissimi altri farmaci/cure per altro..io parlo di non usare più un certo sistema di ricerca, per il passato ormai quel che è fatto è fatto, nessuno riporta in vita i morti..
> 
> Comunque per fortuna mia, e lo dico davvero, la uova che consumo sono solo quelle dei miei genitori le cui galline vivono meglio di me...le poco che compro (tipo una confezione da 6 all'anno) verifico sempre la provenienza e il tipo di allevamento (che è indicato sull'uovo per legge)..magari costano di più, ma pazienza, rinuncio a comprare altro piuttosto.
> Il Latte idem...esistono anche allevamenti dove le bestie vengono rispettate giusto per non fare il solito qualunquismo che critichi aspramente.



Lungi da me, parlo di uova e latte solo perchè facciamo consulenza ad una società che costruisce e commercializza abbeveratoi per polli (ovviamente, da batteria) e fino all'anno scorso per il consorzio del latte della provincia.
Parlo solo di cose che ho visto coi miei occhi, nient'altro.

Resto comunque molto scettico sulla questione medicine, ma tant'è. Se te la senti di non assumere nessun farmaco che, da oggi in poi, faccia mai esperimenti sugli animali, sono scelte tue.
Ma per curiosità, se la "Bayer" fa l'aspirina, per dire, che oggi non fa più esperimenti sugli animali, ma intanto conduce attività di sperimentazione per altri farmaci, tu ti senti "a posto" ad assumere l'aspirina?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Guarda, come ho detto a Tifoso.
> Ho scritto circa 500 post in questo forum. Fai conto che di economia, che argomentano la mia affermazione sopra, ce ne saranno un buon 100/120. Fai tu.
> *So perfettamente che cosa posso "sembrare" da fuori, lo capisco perfettamente*. La cosa in piena onestà mi tocca fino ad un certo punto. Fintanto che le argomentazioni sono cose del tipo "con lui i treni arrivavano sempre in orario", per me...



Guarda, non per dire, ma io sono laureato in economia internazionale...per fortuna nella vita ho potuto dedicarmi ad altro dato che alla fin fine mi sono reso conto che l'economia e 3/4 dei suoi derivati sono solo un altro dei mille modi con cui chi può fotte il più debole..ma ripeto, nessun problema ad accettare il tuo giudizio negativo e sono serio (basta che guardi il mio avatar che uso da quanto [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] mi ha definito un primitivo per le mie posizioni sui gay)


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Guarda, non per dire, ma io sono laureato in economia internazionale...per fortuna nella vita ho potuto dedicarmi ad altro dato che alla fin fine mi sono reso conto che l'economia e 3/4 dei suoi derivati sono solo un altro dei mille modi con cui chi può fotte il più debole..ma ripeto, nessun problema ad accettare il tuo giudizio negativo e sono serio (basta che guardi il mio avatar che uso da quanto [MENTION=776]tifoso evorutto[/MENTION] mi ha definito un primitivo per le mie posizioni sui gay)



Sono abituato per lavoro ad aver un parere di una persona in base alle sue idee e in base a come le porta avanti, non in base ai titoli  , per il resto, ognuno la può pensare come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
Io trovo sia un pensiero di una superficialità abbastanza palese, ma ripeto, parere mio.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Ma per curiosità, se la "Bayer" fa l'aspirina, per dire, che oggi non fa più esperimenti sugli animali, ma intanto conduce attività di sperimentazione per altri farmaci, tu ti senti "a posto" ad assumere l'aspirina?



Si
Come detto anche per rispetto dei milioni di morti che sono stati necessari per arrivarci, stesso motivo per cui vado a votare scheda nulla invece di fare astensionismo.
Credo/spero che oggi esistano metodi di ricerca che si possono eseguire senza l'uso di animali...magari occorrono 10 volte più tempo e 10 volte più investimenti, pazienza...tutto è meglio piuttosto che torturare gli innocenti


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si
> Come detto anche per rispetto dei milioni di morti che sono stati necessari per arrivarci, stesso motivo per cui vado a votare scheda nulla invece di fare astensionismo.
> Credo/spero che oggi esistano metodi di ricerca che si possono eseguire senza l'uso di animali...magari occorrono 10 volte più tempo e 10 volte più investimenti, pazienza...tutto è meglio piuttosto che torturare gli innocenti



Scusami forse ho colpevolmente omesso una parte nel mio pensiero precedente.
Tu ti senti a posto anche se la casa farmaceutica che produce il farmaco che assumi (ora non più testato sugli animali) ora porta avanti della ricerca fatta su animali, per altri farmaci?
Scusa forse non mi ero spiegato bene, non so se la tua risposta cambia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sono abituato per lavoro ad aver un parere di una persona in base alle sue idee e in base a come le porta avanti, non in base ai titoli  , per il resto, ognuno la può pensare come vuole, ci mancherebbe.
> Io trovo sia un pensiero di una superficialità abbastanza palese, ma ripeto, parere mio.



Fammi capire, in un forum sul Milan in una sezione dedicata alla politica ti aspetti che argomenti ogni frase con un trattato?
Mah...
Guarda, la mia posizione economica è antieuro, sono per la sovranità monetaria (e non parlo di quelle pagliacciate sul signoraggio e le banche che creano il debito che circolano sul web)...se devo dirti poi la teoria che di recente mi ha più affascinato è senza dubbio la ME-MMT che ho trovato cercando proprio posizioni antieuro. Francamente non so se sia davvero la risposta economica definitiva come viene spacciata dai suoi sostenitori ma senza dubbio è molto interessante, sarei davvero curioso di vederla applicata in un paese per testarne la reale efficacia (e non si salti fuori a dire che è già stata applicata con insuccesso in argentina perché non è vero)


----------



## Efferosso (2 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fammi capire, in un forum sul Milan in una sezione dedicata alla politica ti aspetti che argomenti ogni frase con un trattato?
> Mah...
> Guarda, la mia posizione economica è antieuro, sono per la sovranità monetaria (e non parlo di quelle pagliacciate sul signoraggio e le banche che creano il debito che circolano sul web)...se devo dirti poi la teoria che di recente mi ha più affascinato è senza dubbio la ME-MMT che ho trovato cercando proprio posizioni antieuro. Francamente non so se sia davvero la risposta economica definitiva come viene spacciata dai suoi sostenitori ma senza dubbio è molto interessante, sarei davvero curioso di vederla applicata in un paese per testarne la reale efficacia (e non si salti fuori a dire che è già stata applicata con insuccesso in argentina perché non è vero)



No no, non ci siamo capiti. Non ti ho chiesto un trattato, io mi sono limitato a dirti che avrò scritto 100 post di economia qui dentro, quando tu mi hai detto che non argomento e faccio il superiore.
Io ti ripeto che, per gli interventi che hai fatto fino ad ora nella discussione, ho letto solo luoghi comuni di portata cosmica non supportati da nessuna argomentazione.
Per me uno può pure avere un master al MIT, se mi dice che due più due fa cinque e non sa dimostrarmelo, per me conta poco, come parere.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Scusami forse ho colpevolmente omesso una parte nel mio pensiero precedente.
> Tu ti senti a posto anche se la casa farmaceutica che produce il farmaco che assumi (ora non più testato sugli animali) ora porta avanti della ricerca fatta su animali, per altri farmaci?
> Scusa forse non mi ero spiegato bene, non so se la tua risposta cambia.



Non cambia infatti...dovrei smettere di prendere un aereo perché la boeing produce anche armi con cui la gente si ammazza?


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No no, non ci siamo capiti. Non ti ho chiesto un trattato, io mi sono limitato a dirti che avrò scritto 100 post di economia qui dentro, quando tu mi hai detto che non argomento e faccio il superiore.
> Io ti ripeto che, per gli interventi che hai fatto fino ad ora nella discussione, ho letto solo luoghi comuni di portata cosmica non supportati da nessuna argomentazione.
> Per me uno può pure avere un master al MIT, se mi dice che due più due fa cinque e non sa dimostrarmelo, per me conta poco, come parere.



A me sembra di averti spiegato anche troppo perché benché io non sia elettore 5S posso capire perché uno li voglia votare..se tu invece vuoi che ti snoccioli il programma politico dei 5S ti ho già detto che io non lo conosco ma è reperibile on-line, suppongo che chi li vota si ritrovi in quelle posizioni.
Se per argomentare che PDL-PD-Lega-NCD sono in combutta con la malavita devo postare tutti i reati commessi dai loro vari esponenti forse dovrei rimanere qui a scrivere 6 mesi
Idem se dovessi argomentare perché ritengo che chi ha governato negli ultimi 30 anni ha sistematicamente calato le braghe e svenduto l'italia ai poteri sovranazionali..
Quindi non capisco davvero cosa dovrei argomentare quando esprimo un'opinione..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2015)

Rispetto alle reali problematiche del mondo moderno (globalizzazione finanziaria e conseguente esautoramento delle Costituzioni nazionali), e quindi del nostro Paese, il M5S è sostanzialmente una mera operazione di gatekeeping, un conglomerato di individualità accomunate dal vessillo dell'"onestà" (che peraltro non può essere un prerequisito, ma andrebbe valutato sul campo una volta sporche le mani), ma senza una comune e coerente visione di sistema, senza un vero impianto ideologico. Nel M5s puoi trovare indifferentemente liberali e sovranisti, destrorsi e scarti della sinistra, laici e fondamentalisti religiosi. Tutti convinti che puoi stimolare la crescita tagliando gli stipendi parlamentari e recuperando l'evasione, senza interrogarsi sul senso di regole come il Pareggio di bilancio costituzionalizzato o il patto di stabilità. Aggiungo che nel movimento vedo poco di spontaneo: per me, ma è un'illazione, è un progetto ben studiato e sostenuto da sponsor occulti. 
Detto questo, pensare che il PD, Scelta Civica, residui berlusconiani o altri sgherri della dittatura espertocratica finanziaria internazionale siano migliori è una clamorosa ingenuità. Non esiste l'economia, ma la politica economica. Non esistono tecnici che non siano anche politici. Monti che distrugge la domanda interna imponendo tasse e tagli ai servizi essenziali e infila il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione, non è un tecnico che applica regole razionali e asettiche di "buona economia", ma l'esecutore di disegni di POLITICA ECONOMICA di stampo neoclassico liberista, prescritti da organismi privi di legittimazione democratica, e al servizio di determinate elites finanziarie, aggiungo io. Regole interne coerenti al sistema. Ma c'è chi potrebbe legittimamente pensare che un sistema che impone la deflazione e la disoccupazione strutturale, il taglio dei servizi essenziali, l'assoggettamento delle economie nazionali allo strapotere delle multinazionali estere, l'annientamento di ogni forma di interventismo statale, l'omologazione culturale e le deportazioni di massa degli eserciti industriali dei diseredati sia un sistema barbaro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (2 Dicembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Rispetto alle reali problematiche del mondo moderno (globalizzazione finanziaria e conseguente esautoramento delle Costituzioni nazionali), e quindi del nostro Paese, il M5S è sostanzialmente una mera operazione di gatekeeping, un conglomerato di individualità accomunate dal vessillo dell'"onestà" (che peraltro non può essere un prerequisito, ma andrebbe valutato sul campo una volta sporche le mani), ma senza una comune e coerente visione di sistema, senza un vero impianto ideologico. Nel M5s puoi trovare indifferentemente liberali e sovranisti, destrorsi e scarti della sinistra, laici e fondamentalisti religiosi. Tutti convinti che puoi stimolare la crescita tagliando gli stipendi parlamentari e recuperando l'invasione, senza interrogarsi sul senso di regole come il Pareggio di bilancio costituzionalizzato o il patto di stabilità. Aggiungo che nel movimento vedo poco di spontaneo: per me, ma è un'illazione, è un progetto ben studiato e sostenuto da sponsor occulti.
> Detto questo, pensare che il PD, Scelta Civica, residui berlusconiani o altri sgherri della dittatura espertocratica finanziaria internazionale siano migliori è una clamorosa ingenuità. Non esiste l'economia, ma la politica economica. Non esistono tecnici che non siano anche politici. Monti che distrugge la domanda interna imponendo tasse e tagli ai servizi essenziali e infila il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione, non è un tecnico che applica regole razionali e asettiche di "buona economia", ma l'esecutore di disegni di POLITICA ECONOMICA di stampo neoclassico liberista, prescritti da organismi privi di legittimazione democratica, e al servizio di determinate elites finanziarie, aggiungo io. Regole interne coerenti al sistema. Ma c'è chi potrebbe legittimamente pensare che un sistema che impone la deflazione e la disoccupazione strutturale, il taglio dei servizi essenziali, l'assoggettamento delle economie nazionali allo strapotere delle multinazionali estere, l'annientamento di ogni forma di interventismo statale, l'omologazione culturale e le deportazioni di massa degli eserciti industriali dei diseredati sia un sistema barbaro.



Olla Madonna , ho 130 di Q.I. certificato ma ho dovuto rileggere tutto 3 volte Hahahaha


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Dicembre 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Olla Madonna , ho 130 di Q.I. certificato ma ho dovuto rileggere tutto 3 volte Hahahaha



Io non credo di arrivare neppure a 100, forse è per quello che l'ho scritto


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Dicembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Rispetto alle reali problematiche del mondo moderno (globalizzazione finanziaria e conseguente esautoramento delle Costituzioni nazionali), e quindi del nostro Paese, il M5S è sostanzialmente una mera operazione di gatekeeping, un conglomerato di individualità accomunate dal vessillo dell'"onestà" (che peraltro non può essere un prerequisito, ma andrebbe valutato sul campo una volta sporche le mani), ma senza una comune e coerente visione di sistema, senza un vero impianto ideologico. Nel M5s puoi trovare indifferentemente liberali e sovranisti, destrorsi e scarti della sinistra, laici e fondamentalisti religiosi. Tutti convinti che puoi stimolare la crescita tagliando gli stipendi parlamentari e recuperando l'evasione, senza interrogarsi sul senso di regole come il Pareggio di bilancio costituzionalizzato o il patto di stabilità. Aggiungo che nel movimento vedo poco di spontaneo: per me, ma è un'illazione, è un progetto ben studiato e sostenuto da sponsor occulti.
> Detto questo, pensare che il PD, Scelta Civica, residui berlusconiani o altri sgherri della dittatura espertocratica finanziaria internazionale siano migliori è una clamorosa ingenuità. Non esiste l'economia, ma la politica economica. Non esistono tecnici che non siano anche politici. Monti che distrugge la domanda interna imponendo tasse e tagli ai servizi essenziali e infila il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione, non è un tecnico che applica regole razionali e asettiche di "buona economia", ma l'esecutore di disegni di POLITICA ECONOMICA di stampo neoclassico liberista, prescritti da organismi privi di legittimazione democratica, e al servizio di determinate elites finanziarie, aggiungo io. Regole interne coerenti al sistema. Ma c'è chi potrebbe legittimamente pensare che un sistema che impone la deflazione e la disoccupazione strutturale, il taglio dei servizi essenziali, l'assoggettamento delle economie nazionali allo strapotere delle multinazionali estere, l'annientamento di ogni forma di interventismo statale, l'omologazione culturale e le deportazioni di massa degli eserciti industriali dei diseredati sia un sistema barbaro.



Quoto in toto.
Aggiungo un punto di vista, credo che l'Italia oggi abbia sostanzialmente TRE macroproblemi:
- Mancanza di sovranità
- Illegalità come sistema principale di relazione sociale
- Competitività economica (che a cascata comprende tutti i vari aspetti come problema energetico, sistema scolastico, arretratezza elle infrastrutture etc..)

Ora, perché qualcuno potrebbe essere portato a votare 5S?..semplice, perché se guardo a quei tre macroproblemi mi rendo conto che non esiste OGGI alcun partito che proponga reali soluzioni in grado di andare al governo, non c'è...gli unici che mettono come primo aspetto del loro agire uno di quei temi però sono loro, risolvessero anche solo in parte il problema dell'illegalità come codice etico sarebbe qualcosa di epocale.

Poi però i miei dubbi emergono e sono legati al fatto che pure io annuso qualcosa di strano dietro al movimento (chi è davvero sto Casaleggio e che idee ha?), credo siano nati proprio per incanalare la protesta su determinati temi per non affrontarne di più gravi e soprattutto perché dopo il boato della manifestazione (i vaffaday) poi tutti se ne tornavano a casa a non fare nulla, anche se oggi non è più così.
Altro dubbio, ENORME, è che una volta al potere tutte le contraddizioni interne dovute alle mille correnti di pensiero emergano prepotentemente e facciano deflagrare il tutto


----------



## Marilson (3 Dicembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Rispetto alle reali problematiche del mondo moderno (globalizzazione finanziaria e conseguente esautoramento delle Costituzioni nazionali), e quindi del nostro Paese, il M5S è sostanzialmente una mera operazione di gatekeeping, un conglomerato di individualità accomunate dal vessillo dell'"onestà" (che peraltro non può essere un prerequisito, ma andrebbe valutato sul campo una volta sporche le mani), ma senza una comune e coerente visione di sistema, senza un vero impianto ideologico. Nel M5s puoi trovare indifferentemente liberali e sovranisti, destrorsi e scarti della sinistra, laici e fondamentalisti religiosi. Tutti convinti che puoi stimolare la crescita tagliando gli stipendi parlamentari e recuperando l'evasione, senza interrogarsi sul senso di regole come il Pareggio di bilancio costituzionalizzato o il patto di stabilità. Aggiungo che nel movimento vedo poco di spontaneo: per me, ma è un'illazione, è un progetto ben studiato e sostenuto da sponsor occulti.
> Detto questo, pensare che il PD, Scelta Civica, residui berlusconiani o altri sgherri della dittatura espertocratica finanziaria internazionale siano migliori è una clamorosa ingenuità. Non esiste l'economia, ma la politica economica. Non esistono tecnici che non siano anche politici. Monti che distrugge la domanda interna imponendo tasse e tagli ai servizi essenziali e infila il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione, non è un tecnico che applica regole razionali e asettiche di "buona economia", ma l'esecutore di disegni di POLITICA ECONOMICA di stampo neoclassico liberista, prescritti da organismi privi di legittimazione democratica, e al servizio di determinate elites finanziarie, aggiungo io. Regole interne coerenti al sistema. Ma c'è chi potrebbe legittimamente pensare che un sistema che impone la deflazione e la disoccupazione strutturale, il taglio dei servizi essenziali, l'assoggettamento delle economie nazionali allo strapotere delle multinazionali estere, l'annientamento di ogni forma di interventismo statale, l'omologazione culturale e le deportazioni di massa degli eserciti industriali dei diseredati sia un sistema barbaro.



e qui tolgo il cappello, mai avevo letto un commento di tale spessore su questo forum! con tutto il massimo rispetto per gli altri utenti ovviamente.


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me sembra di averti spiegato anche troppo perché benché io non sia elettore 5S posso capire perché uno li voglia votare..se tu invece vuoi che ti snoccioli il programma politico dei 5S ti ho già detto che io non lo conosco ma è reperibile on-line, suppongo che chi li vota si ritrovi in quelle posizioni.
> Se per argomentare che PDL-PD-Lega-NCD sono in combutta con la malavita devo postare tutti i reati commessi dai loro vari esponenti forse dovrei rimanere qui a scrivere 6 mesi
> Idem se dovessi argomentare perché ritengo che chi ha governato negli ultimi 30 anni ha sistematicamente calato le braghe e svenduto l'italia ai poteri sovranazionali..
> Quindi non capisco davvero cosa dovrei argomentare quando esprimo un'opinione..



Non è questo quel che ti chiedo.
Se fai un intervento basato su un luogo comune, se non lo argomenti, semplicemente rimane un luogo comune, tutto qui.


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Rispetto alle reali problematiche del mondo moderno (globalizzazione finanziaria e conseguente esautoramento delle Costituzioni nazionali), e quindi del nostro Paese, il M5S è sostanzialmente una mera operazione di gatekeeping, un conglomerato di individualità accomunate dal vessillo dell'"onestà" (che peraltro non può essere un prerequisito, ma andrebbe valutato sul campo una volta sporche le mani), ma senza una comune e coerente visione di sistema, senza un vero impianto ideologico. Nel M5s puoi trovare indifferentemente liberali e sovranisti, destrorsi e scarti della sinistra, laici e fondamentalisti religiosi. Tutti convinti che puoi stimolare la crescita tagliando gli stipendi parlamentari e recuperando l'evasione, senza interrogarsi sul senso di regole come il Pareggio di bilancio costituzionalizzato o il patto di stabilità. Aggiungo che nel movimento vedo poco di spontaneo: per me, ma è un'illazione, è un progetto ben studiato e sostenuto da sponsor occulti.
> Detto questo, pensare che il PD, Scelta Civica, residui berlusconiani o altri sgherri della dittatura espertocratica finanziaria internazionale siano migliori è una clamorosa ingenuità. Non esiste l'economia, ma la politica economica. Non esistono tecnici che non siano anche politici. Monti che distrugge la domanda interna imponendo tasse e tagli ai servizi essenziali e infila il pareggio di bilancio in costituzione, non è un tecnico che applica regole razionali e asettiche di "buona economia", ma l'esecutore di disegni di POLITICA ECONOMICA di stampo neoclassico liberista, prescritti da organismi privi di legittimazione democratica, e al servizio di determinate elites finanziarie, aggiungo io. Regole interne coerenti al sistema. Ma c'è chi potrebbe legittimamente pensare che un sistema che impone la deflazione e la disoccupazione strutturale, il taglio dei servizi essenziali, l'assoggettamento delle economie nazionali allo strapotere delle multinazionali estere, l'annientamento di ogni forma di interventismo statale, l'omologazione culturale e le deportazioni di massa degli eserciti industriali dei diseredati sia un sistema barbaro.



Non è così che stanno le cose, ma eviterei di ritornare al discorso della Grecia passando per una discussione sui 5 stelle, quindi passiamo oltre 

Poi va beh, se pensare che un espertocratico sia meglio (attenzione, non "la soluzione", solo meglio) di un ignorantocratico è qualcosa di ingenuo, alzo le mani


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Poi va beh, se pensare che un espertocratico sia meglio (attenzione, non "la soluzione", solo meglio) di un ignorantocratico è qualcosa di ingenuo, alzo le mani



Dipende da come usa il suo sapere, da chi vuole avvantaggiare con le sue regole...come ti avevo detto sopra nel mio intervento "da bar" esistono strumenti economici/finanziari che se lasciati alla fantasia di certi esperti del settore possono diventare armi micidiali che mandano gambe all'aria l'economia mondiale come è successo nel 2007. 
Soprattutto se consideriamo la mole di denaro finanziario che circola rispetto al denaro legato agli scambi commerciali reali.
Le libertà concesse al mondo della finanza però non le ha certo permesse il M5S, ma sono state ottenute grazie ad esempio alla presidenza Clinton, quindi addirittura sotto i democratici USA.
Come ti dicevo magari "l'ignorante" non arriva nemmeno a concepirli quegli strumenti ma alla fine è quasi meglio così..
Poi non capisco perché il M5S sarebbe composto solo da babbei mentre gli altri partiti da esperti...non è così affatto..


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Dipende da come usa il suo sapere, da chi vuole avvantaggiare con le sue regole...come ti avevo detto sopra nel mio intervento "da bar" esistono strumenti economici/finanziari che se lasciati alla fantasia di certi esperti del settore possono diventare armi micidiali che mandano gambe all'aria l'economia mondiale come è successo nel 2007.
> Soprattutto se consideriamo la mole di denaro finanziario che circola rispetto al denaro legato agli scambi commerciali reali.
> Le libertà concesse al mondo della finanza però non le ha certo permesse il M5S, ma sono state ottenute grazie ad esempio alla presidenza Clinton, quindi addirittura sotto i democratici USA.
> Come ti dicevo magari "l'ignorante" non arriva nemmeno a concepirli quegli strumenti ma alla fine è quasi meglio così..
> Poi non capisco perché il M5S sarebbe composto solo da babbei mentre gli altri partiti da esperti...non è così affatto..



La crisi del 2007 non è figlia dei derivati se non in minima parte.
Cioè dai, sei laureato in economia internazionale, e pensi l'economia mondiale sia stata mandata a gambe all'aria per gli strumenti finanziari creativi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La crisi del 2007 non è figlia dei derivati se non in minima parte.
> Cioè dai, sei laureato in economia internazionale, e *pensi l'economia mondiale sia stata mandata a gambe all'aria per gli strumenti finanziari creativi*?



I mutui subprime non sono strumenti finanziari?

E ci aggiungo anche i CDS così non mi tiri fuori che anche i mutui subprime sono stati solo una parte minima del problema..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> La crisi del 2007 non è figlia dei derivati se non in minima parte.
> Cioè dai, sei laureato in economia internazionale, e pensi l'economia mondiale sia stata mandata a gambe all'aria per gli strumenti finanziari creativi?



Film già visto,
adesso ti chiedo a cosa è stata dovuta principalmente la crisi e tu mi risponderai che non hai ne voglia ne tempo da perdere


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Film già visto,
> adesso ti chiedo a cosa è stata dovuta principalmente la crisi e tu mi risponderai che non hai ne voglia ne tempo da perdere



No guarda, con tutta la buona volontà, non sono io quello che di solito se ne esce con "non ho voglia /tempo" (cough, cough, Lollo, cough)
Cioè, se vuoi ti riscrivo tutto da capo, però se mi dispensi e vai a cercarti tutti i post sulla Grecia che ho scritto, mi fai un favore, perché dovrei metterci tipo 4 ore a rifare tutto


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> I mutui subprime non sono strumenti finanziari?
> 
> E ci aggiungo anche i CDS così non mi tiri fuori che anche i mutui subprime sono stati solo una parte minima del problema..



Anche no (almeno come li stai facendo intendere tu).
Sono prestiti, "normalissimi" prestiti come ne sono esistiti dal 1500 a oggi. E' solo la "qualità" del cliente, che cambia.
E se una banca è "incauta", se vuoi, a chiedere un prestito, non è che è "il banchiere", "l'esperto" che vuole fregare. Perché sarebbe assurdo. Pensare di prestare a qualcuno dei soldi sapendo che non te li potrà restituire è un assurdo logico. Anche se sei un semplice dipendente di banca, perché poi la tua firma sul modulo c'è, e il posto lo rischi tu.
Se mai è il cliente, che vuole fregare.
In maniera molto banale è venuta fuori anche questa storia in un video che ho postato sulla generazione dei tre niente, "spiegata" in maniera molto poco tecnica in Wall street il denaro non dorme mai.

I CDS sono sempre derivati, rientrano nella stessa categoria, non sono la causa della crisi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Anche no (almeno come li stai facendo intendere tu).
> Sono prestiti, "normalissimi" prestiti come ne sono esistiti dal 1500 a oggi. E' solo la "qualità" del cliente, che cambia.
> E se una banca è "incauta", se vuoi, a chiedere un prestito, non è che è "il banchiere", "l'esperto" che vuole fregare. Perché sarebbe assurdo. Pensare di prestare a qualcuno dei soldi sapendo che non te li potrà restituire è un assurdo logico. Anche se sei un semplice dipendente di banca, perché poi la tua firma sul modulo c'è, e il posto lo rischi tu.
> Se mai è il cliente, che vuole fregare.
> In maniera molto banale è venuta fuori anche questa storia in un video che ho postato sulla generazione dei tre niente, "spiegata" in maniera molto poco tecnica in Wall street il denaro non dorme mai.



Mi sembra una cosa comica...la banca concede un prestito *perché le sue regole interne* glielo permettono a chi è palesemente in una situazione di difficoltà a restituirlo e poi se questo non riesce a restituirlo è colpa del cliente...certo...
Chissà perché a un client "a rischio" si chiedono interessi più alti, forse perché si suppone che magari può diventare insolvente...no, le banche sono ingenue e pensano che il cliente di sicuro restituirà tutto anche se gli finanzio il 110% dell'importo e lui non ha manco un lavoro sicuro..
Poi se quelli con cui la banca si assicura quel credito assicurano 500 volte il valore di cui dispongono è sempre colpa del cliente..
Il cliente non vuole "fregare" quando sa che rischia di finire dietro una strada...vuole fregare chi lo illude che tanto c'è una crescita continua e quindi il suo immobile farà sempre da garanzia perché se oggi vale 100 domani vale 120...


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sembra una cosa comica...la banca concede un prestito *perché le sue regole interne* glielo permettono a chi è palesemente in una situazione di difficoltà a restituirlo e poi se questo non riesce a restituirlo è colpa del cliente...certo...
> Chissà perché a un client "a rischio" si chiedono interessi più alti, forse perché si suppone che magari può diventare insolvente...no, le banche sono ingenue e pensano che il cliente di sicuro restituirà tutto anche se gli finanzio il 110% dell'importo e lui non ha manco un lavoro sicuro..
> Poi se quelli con cui la banca si assicura quel credito assicurano 500 volte il valore di cui dispongono è sempre colpa del cliente..
> Il cliente non vuole "fregare" quando sa che rischia di finire dietro una strada...vuole fregare chi lo illude che tanto c'è una crescita continua e quindi il suo immobile farà sempre da garanzia perché se oggi vale 100 domani vale 120...



Sei pratico degli accordi di Basilea e delle procedure di responsabilizzazione interna di una banca prima di uscirtene con "cosa comica" e con delle iperboli che non rispondono alla questione?

E, per inciso, l'accenno alla cartolarizzazione che fai, è un'altra cosa ancora. Quindi non inglobarlo nei subprime, grazie.

Non sviamo, non svicoliamo. Secondo te qualcuno presta a qualcun altro i soldi sapendo di non riprenderli? (Ps, poi le "garanzie" c'erano, proprio legate all'immobile sottostante, ed è proprio per questo che non è che il subprime ha scatenato il disastro, il disastro c'era prima). Guardati anche quale era la media del finanziamento, e quale il valore sottostante, quello dell'immobile. Perché se hai un immobile che vale 100 e chiedi un finanziamento da 150 non sei "furbo, scaltro, genio della finanza", sei uno che sta provando a prendere soldi scommettendo.

In ogni caso, stiamo andando OT, anche sulla questione Banche ci ho perso le dita sulla tastiera, nelle discussioni della grecia, quindi rimando lì.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Sei pratico degli accordi di Basilea e delle procedure di responsabilizzazione interna di una banca prima di uscirtene con "cosa comica" e con delle iperboli che non rispondono alla questione?
> 
> E, per inciso, l'accenno alla cartolarizzazione che fai, è un'altra cosa ancora. Quindi non inglobarlo nei subprime, grazie.
> 
> Non sviamo, non svicoliamo. Secondo te qualcuno presta a qualcun altro i soldi sapendo di non riprenderli?



Mi stai chiedendo se so cos'è o se ci ho fatto un saggio sopra? Giusto per capire su che livello vuoi spostare la discussione
In effetti sei tu che eludi la questione e continui sempre a spostare l'argomento...perché adesso dal discorso sul fatto che l'esperto è anche esperto nel fregarmi *se vuole* e se vuole si inventa degli strumenti che *se usati scorrettamente *possono generare problemi si finisce a parlare degli accordi di Basilea, non c'entra una mazza...
Però ripeto, tu sei libero di pensare che quella del 2007 è una crisi che è nata per colpa di milioni di clienti furbacchioni che volevano fregare le povere banche e che le assicurazioni si sono trovate prese in mezzo, non era colpa loro ma dei clienti senza soldi che avevano mentito sulle loro reali finanze...

Prima hai parlato che fai consulenza...da come difendi strenuamente il mondo finanziario mi viene da pensare che fai il consulente assicurativo...


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi stai chiedendo se so cos'è o se ci ho fatto un saggio sopra? Giusto per capire su che livello vuoi spostare la discussione
> In effetti sei tu che eludi la questione e continui sempre a spostare l'argomento...perché adesso dal discorso sul fatto che l'esperto è anche esperto nel fregarmi *se vuole* e se vuole si inventa degli strumenti che *se usati scorrettamente *possono generare problemi si finisce a parlare degli accordi di Basilea, non c'entra una mazza...
> Però ripeto, tu sei libero di pensare che quella del 2007 è una crisi che è nata per colpa di milioni di clienti furbacchioni che volevano fregare le povere banche e che le assicurazioni si sono trovate prese in mezzo, non era colpa loro ma dei clienti senza soldi che avevano mentito sulle loro reali finanze...
> 
> Prima hai parlato che fai consulenza...da come difendi strenuamente il mondo finanziario mi viene da pensare che fai il consulente assicurativo...



Chiudo qui l'OT.
Hai detto che la colpa del 2007 è degli strumenti finanziari.
Ti ho risposto di no, solo in minima parte.
Mi hai detto che i subprime sono strumenti finanziari.
Ti ho risposto di no, E che anche in quel caso è ingenuo pensare che la colpa sia dell'istituto di credito.
Hai cominciato a parlare della volontà dell'istituto di credito di fregare il cliente, tra l'altro divagando un bel po', arrivando a dire che io sostengo che la colpa del 2007 è dovuta ai clienti delle banche, quando io continuo a dire che il problema del 2007 non è finanziario (non di derivati e affini, almeno), ma quella è solo una minima parte della questione.

Questo solo per mettere in chiaro chi sta svicolando dal discorso e chi invece tiene il filo.

Detto questo mi mancava l'agente assicurativo, l'ultima volta mi han dato del venditore di case.
Sto facendo carriera, forse, non saprei.
Cioè proprio non c'è niente da fare, se uno ha un pensiero "scomodo" deve essere per forza nella "lobby" che sta "tutelando"


----------



## tifoso evorutto (4 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> No guarda, con tutta la buona volontà, non sono io quello che di solito se ne esce con "non ho voglia /tempo" (cough, cough, Lollo, cough)
> Cioè, se vuoi ti riscrivo tutto da capo, però se mi dispensi e vai a cercarti tutti i post sulla Grecia che ho scritto, mi fai un favore, perché dovrei metterci tipo 4 ore a rifare tutto



Sinceramente non ne ho il tempo neanche io, ma così a naso direi che la crisi sia partita prima della vicenda greca, e comunque il fatto che i greci si permettessero un tenore di vita superiore alla loro economia grazie ai prestiti delle banche internazionali fà tranquillamente parte della cosiddetta "finanza creativa".


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Chiudo qui l'OT.
> Hai detto che la colpa del 2007 è degli strumenti finanziari.
> Ti ho risposto di no, solo in minima parte.
> Mi hai detto che i subprime sono strumenti finanziari.
> ...



La crisi del 2007 *è* una crisi finanziaria dire che non è stata generata da un problema finanziario lo trovo perfino allucinante..e io ho parlato del *cattivo uso *di strumenti finanziari..
Tu mi hai messo in bocca i derivati in questo contesto mentre io li avevo citati prima, riferendomi al fatto che i derivati sono uno di quegli strumenti finanziari che si prestano ad un uso speculativo(che ho definito in modo proletario un modo per fregare il debole di turno, che per debole intendo chi è fuori dal contesto finanziario dato che sono rimasti fregati pure comuni/regioni etc..)..
Ti ho citato come causa i mutui subprime, hai vaneggiato che non sono strumenti finanziari (cioè i mutui non sono strumenti finanziari, boh...saranno patatine fritte) e anche i CDS (di quelli non hai detto nulla, forse almeno quelli li consideri parte del problema no manco quelli leggo ora ok)..
Dico che tu incolpi il cliente nel momento in cui mi dici che non è l'istituto di credito che sbaglia quando concede il prestito a chi è insolvente ma è colpa del cliente che vuole fare il furbo (ergo per te se uno contrae un mutuo e non lo può saldare è colpa sua che voleva fare il furbo) però chissà perché dopo la crisi l'accesso al credito è cambiato e i mutui non li concedono più con la facilità di prima..forse è la gente che divenuta onesta non cerca più il finanziamento (strano però che si parli di difficoltà di avere accesso al credito...)
Ma la cosa buffa è che ogni questione viene posta sulla crisi la tua risposta è sempre "in minima parte"..a parte che tante minime parti fanno una bella fetta, ma vorrei capire per te da dove nasce il problema, chi è più responsabile (anzi in realtà mi interessa anche poco in tutta onestà, evidentemente le nostre fonti di informazione sono diverse)..
Io non ho eluso nessun discorso, tu ancora non hai risposto sulla questione principale, cioè se devo scegliere tra il ladro conclamato (ma esperto) e l'ingenuo onesto cosa devo scegliere..

Comunque per me va bene chiudere l'OT, anche perché noto che ti piace un po' giocare a chi ce l'ha più lungo..se ti fa piacere ti dico che tu sei John Holmes e io ce l'ho 17cm così sei felice..

PS: sia chiaro che non ho nulla contro di te, almeno nel mio caso le discussioni io le limito al contesto di un forum a differenza di altri (non tu) che si permettono di lanciare insulti e sentenze senza nemmeno conoscere le persone


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Dicembre 2015)

L'errore di Silvio è di base, il PD al 40 ci arriva di nuovo, fortunatamente


----------



## Efferosso (4 Dicembre 2015)

Non è questa la discussione adatta e se avessi potuto mandare MP l'avrei fatto, mi avrebbe fatto piacere rispondere.
Non mi interessa fare gare su un forum del milan a chi ne sa di più di economia e mi tengo le mie convinzioni, lasciando agli altri l'ultima parola. Se qualcuno vuole chiedermi qualcosa, magari ci saranno in futuro sedi più opportune, come del resto ce ne sono state in passato. buona vita


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (7 Dicembre 2015)

Efferosso ha scritto:


> Non è così che stanno le cose, ma eviterei di ritornare al discorso della Grecia passando per una discussione sui 5 stelle, quindi passiamo oltre
> 
> Poi va beh, se pensare che un espertocratico sia meglio (attenzione, non "la soluzione", solo meglio) di un ignorantocratico è qualcosa di ingenuo, alzo le mani



Purtroppo è esattamente così che stanno le cose, e non parlo di Grecia, ma dell'evidente incompatibilità tra la nostra Costituzione e l'attuale modello istituzionale europeo, della dittatura globale del pensiero neoclassico, della distruzione degli Stati nazionali e dei welfare cagionata dalla terza globalizzazione. Sono tutte cose su cui esistono studi di gente ben più qualificata di me, compresi quelli sulla c.d "espertocrazia", termine da me non inventato, designante quel modello di governance in cui si affida agli "esperti" la gestione di determinate politiche (esempio massimo l'UE), sul presupposto che siano dei tecnici qualificati a farlo, quando in realtà sono dei politici mascherati che comunque applicano scelte politiche. Così facendo si annienta l'essenza del pensiero liberal-democratico post montesquieiano (la sovranità appartiene al POPOLO). Cito a tal proposito una frase del Prof. Luciano Gallino:"Ma i tecnici non sono solo quelli che insegnano alla Bocconi. Esistono tecnici molto autorevoli che dicono cose di segno opposto. E poi non esistono governi tecnici. Al massimo esistono governi dove i tecnici prendono decisioni politiche. Si può ragionevolmente definire “tecnico ” un ministro con competenze specifiche, come un medico che diventa ministro della Sanità, però poi le decisioni che si prendono sono sempre squisitamente politiche. Aumentare o diminuire le tasse universitarie, privilegiare le linee ferroviarie ad alta velocità a scapito dei treni regionali dei pendolari: cos’è se non politica? "


----------



## mefisto94 (7 Dicembre 2015)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Purtroppo è esattamente così che stanno le cose, e non parlo di Grecia, ma dell'evidente incompatibilità tra la nostra Costituzione e l'attuale modello istituzionale europeo, della dittatura globale del pensiero neoclassico, della distruzione degli Stati nazionali e dei welfare cagionata dalla terza globalizzazione. Sono tutte cose su cui esistono studi di gente ben più qualificata di me, compresi quelli sulla c.d "espertocrazia", termine da me non inventato, designante quel modello di governance in cui si affida agli "esperti" la gestione di determinate politiche (esempio massimo l'UE), sul presupposto che siano dei tecnici qualificati a farlo, quando in realtà sono dei politici mascherati che comunque applicano scelte politiche. Così facendo si annienta l'essenza del pensiero liberal-democratico post montesquieiano (la sovranità appartiene al POPOLO). Cito a tal proposito una frase del Prof. Luciano Gallino:"Ma i tecnici non sono solo quelli che insegnano alla Bocconi. Esistono tecnici molto autorevoli che dicono cose di segno opposto. E poi non esistono governi tecnici. Al massimo esistono governi dove i tecnici prendono decisioni politiche. Si può ragionevolmente definire “tecnico ” un ministro con competenze specifiche, come un medico che diventa ministro della Sanità, però poi le decisioni che si prendono sono sempre squisitamente politiche. Aumentare o diminuire le tasse universitarie, privilegiare le linee ferroviarie ad alta velocità a scapito dei treni regionali dei pendolari: cos’è se non politica? "



Vabbè, quello che dice Gallino è una considerazione doverosa ma abbastanza ovvia, la perfetta neutralità della scienza non esiste manco nella fisica particellare, credo.

Sul resto, cioè la prima parte, sono d'accordo, la costituzione nei suoi principi cozza terribilmente con il sistema socio-economico attuale.


----------

